# Around the Valley 2017-2018



## treeman

After about of good as start as you can ask for the Valley sits at 9-2 after the first weekend. Illinois State and Northern Iowa both lost on the road to FGCU and North Carolina respectively. Our Sycs came home with the most notable win after a 90-69 thrashing of IU in Assembly hall.

The next round of games have a lot of Valley teams favored against some lesser competition, some of the notable upcomings games:

Indiana State vs. Auburn 11/16
Drake vs. Wake Forest 11/17
Illinois State vs. South Carolina 11/16


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Believe Valpo is on ESPN3 tonight if anyone wants to watch our new conference mate.


----------



## BrokerZ

If anyone wants to complain about our scheduling and game start time issues, Evansville just played North Carolina Central at home at 11:00 AM on a Monday.  They won, by the way, 68-55.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> If anyone wants to complain about our scheduling and game start time issues, Evansville just played North Carolina Central at home at 11:00 AM on a Monday.  They won, by the way, 68-55.



Looks like Ryan Taylor has become "the man" for Evansville this year. They don't appear to be very deep though, at least not looking at their box scores from the first two games. I really hope we try to play fast all year long and just wear people out.


----------



## treeman

BrokerZ said:


> If anyone wants to complain about our scheduling and game start time issues, Evansville just played North Carolina Central at home at 11:00 AM on a Monday.  They won, by the way, 68-55.



It was part of an education day, where schools brought in elementary aged kids with teachers as an incentive. Probably not the worst move based on the fact that a Monday game against North Carolina Central wouldn't draw many people anyways.


----------



## treeman

Valpo, Evansville, and UNI all winners yesterday against some lesser competition. The valley moves to 12-2 overall, 8-2 vs. D1.

One game today as Bradley has a somewhat intriguing match-up with a 1-0 Delaware squad at 8 tonight.




***as a side note. Milwaukee took it to Iowa State in Ames and Belmont beat Vandy by 9.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

In other news I saw where the B10 is 26-1 so far... Cough.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> Valpo, Evansville, and UNI all winners yesterday against some lesser competition. The valley moves to 12-2 overall, 8-2 vs. D1.
> 
> One game today as Bradley has a somewhat intriguing match-up with a 1-0 Delaware squad at 8 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***as a side note. Milwaukee took it to Iowa State in Ames and Belmont beat Vandy by 9.



Delaware is no slouch.  That'll could be a tough game for Bradley.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Delaware is no slouch.  That'll could be a tough game for Bradley.



Watching it tonight. 20-17 Bradley with about 5 minutes left in the half. 

Poor shot selection by both teams. Delaware is ice cold after a really quick start... 0-4 from the line now. Bradley currently on a 16-2 run.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bradley 31, Delaware 27 at the half. 

Bradley ahead because von Bree got hot and scored 8 points in the last 4 minutes. Not impressed with either squad though.

EDIT: Should also note that Bradley has like 14 offensive boards.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Not overly impressed with Bradley.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not overly impressed with Bradley.



Nope, it was sloppy game by both teams, but they did sneak out a win last night and any win is a good win.

Tonight we have:
Southern @ Missouri State
Wartburg @ Northern Iowa
Valpo @ SIU-E

Valley is currently 13-2 overall


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Nope, it was sloppy game by both teams, but they did sneak out a win last night and any win is a good win.
> 
> Tonight we have:
> Southern @ Missouri State
> Wartburg @ Northern Iowa
> Valpo @ SIU-E
> 
> Valley is currently 13-2 overall



Only watchable game from that list is the Valpo matchup. They have a couple bigs we kicked tires on that aren't bad in Torres and Henry and they lost to Purdue by 30 in their opener. 

Other two should be snoozers.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Only watchable game from that list is the Valpo matchup. They have a couple bigs we kicked tires on that aren't bad in Torres and Henry and they lost to Purdue by 30 in their opener.
> 
> Other two should be snoozers.



Or not? UNI just up two with 12 minutes to play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wartburg is gassed now and making stupid passes, missing bunnies. 

Now a 13 point game.


----------



## treeman

Valley moves to 16-2 overall as Missouri State, UNI, and Valpo were all winners last night. Most eye popping score had to of been Valpo with a 94-69 road win over SIU-E. Nearly outscoring any D1 team by 30 on the road is no small feat. 

Today we have 4 games in the valley:

Southeast Missouri @ Evansville: 8:00 P.M.
Auburn vs. Indiana State: 11:30 A.M.
South Carolina vs. Illinois State: 11:30 A.M.
Loyola @ UMKC: 8:00 P.M.


----------



## The Chop

Illinois St wins 69-65 over South Carolina in an upset
ISU blue taken to the woodshed by Aurburn by 19


----------



## treeman

Solid day for MVC going 3-1, the lone blunder was our obvious loss to Auburn. Illinois State picked up another nice P5 scalp of 2017 Final Four contestant South Carolina. The MVC currently sits at a 19-3.

HUGE day for the conference as all 5 schools go to battle against SOLID mid-major programs and a P5 school in Wake Forest.

Bradley vs. Vermont: 11:00 A.M.
Illinois State vs. Boise State: 1:00
Indiana State vs. Old Dominion: 1:30
North Dakota State @ Missouri State: 8:00
Drake vs. Wake Forest: 8:30


----------



## Sycamorefan96

North Dakota State just beat Missouri State (preseason MVC favorite) 57-54 in Springfield. If the MVC does indeed expand to 12 next season I think they need to make it a priority to try to get NDSU and SDSU into the league.


----------



## tjbison

Sycamorefan96 said:


> North Dakota State just beat Missouri State (preseason MVC favorite) 57-54 in Springfield. If the MVC does indeed expand to 12 next season I think they need to make it a priority to try to get NDSU and SDSU into the league.



its 1 game but we are not just a FB school, its what we have been trying to sell for years.  MSU might come back and smoke NDSU in a couple weeks but its a step for us to prove we belong.  and NDSU isn't even the best Summit team USD might be better

But if you watched tonights game MSU was never in control, we are young.  Summit BB is not bad problem lies in the RPI nobody will play us and all the games are road games.  would love to see the MVC and Summit get more games together


----------



## Sycamorefan96

tjbison said:


> its 1 game but we are not just a FB school, its what we have been trying to sell for years.  MSU might come back and smoke NDSU in a couple weeks but its a step for us to prove we belong.  and NDSU isn't even the best Summit team USD might be better
> 
> But if you watched tonights game MSU was never in control, we are young.  Summit BB is not bad problem lies in the RPI nobody will play us and all the games are road games.  would love to see the MVC and Summit get more games together



I've heard a lot about Murray State potentially joining the MVC, but I think the MVC kind of owes it to NDSU and SDSU to give them first option on whether or not they'd like to join. Both have been in the MVFC since 2008 and have helped elevate the football conference to levels probably never seen before in FCS history. That and you have to go back to 2011 to find a school not named NDSU or SDSU that has made the NCAA tournament from the Summit League. If the MVC is serious about adding solid members then NDSU and SDSU are no brainers in my book.


----------



## tjbison

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I've heard a lot about Murray State potentially joining the MVC, but I think the MVC kind of owes it to NDSU and SDSU to give them first option on whether or not they'd like to join. Both have been in the MVFC since 2008 and have helped elevate the football conference to levels probably never seen before in FCS history. That and you have to go back to 2011 to find a school not named NDSU or SDSU that has made the NCAA tournament from the Summit League. If the MVC is serious about adding solid members then NDSU and SDSU are no brainers in my book.



NDSU and SDSU are serious on all sports, tons of money into facilities and FCOA, my opinion is the MVC isn't all that up to adding competition don't take that as anything but me talking, but why in the world would you pass up two state schools funding their sports to the highest level?? it boggles my mind but hey it is what it is

oh and the travel argument is moot, if the MVC wants to be a "big boy" travel expense should NOT be an issue


----------



## pbutler218

Did anyone else take notice that Drake beat Wake Forest yesterday. Nice win for them. Oh and we sucked AGAIN!!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

tjbison said:


> NDSU and SDSU are serious on all sports, tons of money into facilities and FCOA, my opinion is the MVC isn't all that up to adding competition don't take that as anything but me talking, but why in the world would you pass up two state schools funding their sports to the highest level?? it boggles my mind but hey it is what it is
> 
> oh and the travel argument is moot, if the MVC wants to be a "big boy" travel expense should NOT be an issue



I actually agree with you. The conference has been declining ever since we lost Creighton and added Loyola. Really if we added the XDSU schools to the MVC I really wouldn't be surprised if one of them didn't win the league their first year in it. 

When Creighton left, if we were going to pick a private school to replace them we should have picked Valparaiso and really it was a no brainer even back then, but someone go the wild idea of trying to get into the Chicago market. And then this year it would have been easy to say "Let's add NDSU, SDSU, and Murray State and go to 12". Valparaiso won an NIT championship while they were in the Horizon League and while Loyola was losing game after game in the MVC. Also how do you replace Creighton, a team that is usually top 10 in attendance, with Loyola, a school that doesn't even get 2000 people per game? It's almost embarrassing to even be associated with the conference anymore. 

It also boggles my mind that the MVFC has seemed willing to add a lot of schools pretty easily, while the MVC always just waits around and never takes any action. The MVC is always reactive, rather than proactive. I remember South Dakota was getting ready to join the Big Sky and Viverito (MVFC commissioner) sent them an invite and they accepted it. South Dakota ended up staying in the Summit League because of that. The move also helped solidify that the Dakota schools weren't going to jump up and all go to the Big Sky.

Ideally I'd like to see the MVC publics break off from the MVC privates and form an all sports conference with the MVFC schools. I think long term it would be better for both sides. WIU and YSU aren't very good, but neither are Drake and Evansville. Overall I think it would be an upgrade for everyone and it would put us all in a conference where everyone has the same mindset.


----------



## treeman

Well not a good day for the MVC yesterday as Drake was our only winner in a P5 scalp of Wake Forest (0-3). Unfortunately we lost to teams in the Summit, MWC, C-USA, and American East. That will not help conference reputation as a premier mid-major conference. MVC is currently 20-7.

Today we have:
Binghampton @ Evansville
Chicago State @ Northern Iowa
Illinois-Springfield @ Southern Illinois


----------



## tjbison

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I actually agree with you. The conference has been declining ever since we lost Creighton and added Loyola. Really if we added the XDSU schools to the MVC I really wouldn't be surprised if one of them didn't win the league their first year in it.
> 
> When Creighton left, if we were going to pick a private school to replace them we should have picked Valparaiso and really it was a no brainer even back then, but someone go the wild idea of trying to get into the Chicago market. And then this year it would have been easy to say "Let's add NDSU, SDSU, and Murray State and go to 12". Valparaiso won an NIT championship while they were in the Horizon League and while Loyola was losing game after game in the MVC. Also how do you replace Creighton, a team that is usually top 10 in attendance, with Loyola, a school that doesn't even get 2000 people per game? It's almost embarrassing to even be associated with the conference anymore.
> 
> It also boggles my mind that the MVFC has seemed willing to add a lot of schools pretty easily, while the MVC always just waits around and never takes any action. The MVC is always reactive, rather than proactive. I remember South Dakota was getting ready to join the Big Sky and Viverito (MVFC commissioner) sent them an invite and they accepted it. South Dakota ended up staying in the Summit League because of that. The move also helped solidify that the Dakota schools weren't going to jump up and all go to the Big Sky.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to see the MVC publics break off from the MVC privates and form an all sports conference with the MVFC schools. I think long term it would be better for both sides. WIU and YSU aren't very good, but neither are Drake and Evansville. Overall I think it would be an upgrade for everyone and it would put us all in a conference where everyone has the same mindset.



An all state MVC/MVFC would freaking rock, look at FB, All sports would be just as good get child thinking about it mainly because it would put the schools playing each other for every spot and really help build rivals and such


----------



## treeman

The conference took care of business yesterday going 4-1. Lone blemish was a Drake 5 point loss to a 4-0 Colorado team. MVC is sitting at 24-8.

Today we have:
Samford @ Loyola
Southeastern Louisiana @ Valpo
Ohio vs. Indiana State
Tulsa vs. Illinois State
Weber State vs. Bradley
Drexel vs. Drake


----------



## meistro

Sounds like the Missouri State fans are a little unhappy with Lusk.


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> Sounds like the Missouri State fans are a little unhappy with Lusk.



Just lost to "national power" GA So. 74-73 down in FL...


----------



## Gotta Hav

BankShot said:


> Just lost to "national power" GA So. 74-73 down in FL...



Well today, Da Bears did get past Manhattan.  http://www.missouristatebears.com/schedule.aspx?path=mbball 

After this poor start to the season by MSU, if they win the rest of their games and finish 29-2 and lose in the MVC Tournament, don't hold your breath for an At-Large bid for them...or for any othe MVC team for that matter.  

The only hope for the MVC is for MVC schools to win a significant amount of the remaining games with non-conference schools.  Those wins could leave an impression on the NCAA committee about the league, for post NCAA Tournament play.

Those games are:

Valpo        @		Purdue		12/07/17
Valpo        @		Northwestern	12/14/17
Valpo        @		Santa Clara	12/18/17


Drake 	@		Wyoming		12/02/17
Drake 	@		Minnesota		12/11/17
Drake 	@		Iowa			12/16/17

SIU           @   		Louisville		11/21/17
SIU	Home	        San Jose State	12/02/17
SIU	Las Vegas	        Nevada		12/22/17
SIU	Las Vegas	        Duquesne		12/23/17

Loyola	@		Florida		12/06/17

ISUR	        @		Nevada		11/29/17
ISUR	Home		Tulsa			12/02/17
ISUR	        @		BYU			12/06/17
ISUR  	@		Ole Miss		12/16/17

UNI 	Nassau		SMU 	                11/22/17	
UNI	Nassau		AZ or NC State	11/22/17	
UNI	Home		UNLV		11/29/17
UNI	        @		Iowa State	12/16/17


----------



## BankShot

Salukis @ L-ville tonight in the Chicken House (RSN) - 7:00 est

RSN Affiliates (ACC):

http://www.theacc.com/sports/2017/11/14/mbask-rsn-171121.aspx

Cards players were talking on Wave-TV about "Scottie Pippen's nephew..." - lol
***Reminds me of ISU fans & Eddie Bird during the "Dark Ages" under RG. Well, we hoped didn't we? Simply didn't have the same wings.

http://siusalukis.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=2977


----------



## treeman

Well the MVC has been solid the past couple of days going 6-2. Bringing the conferences' record to 30-10

Still 4 games tonight:

Southern Illinois @ Louisville
Mississippi Valley State @ loyola
Samford @ Valpo
Fresno State @ Evansville


----------



## BankShot

SIU 18 @ 'Ville 29 (half)  - literally burning the nets in this one!:bash:

LV-11/35 (1/12 3's)
SIU- 7/31 (1/11 3's)

84-42 final. Ass whooping by Cards. Padgett must've lit a fire under a few buns @ half.

* 42 pts. is 5th lowest in SIU historry;
* 3rd largest margin of defeat in history.
* 27% shooting by SIU was 5th worst in history.

-Cards perimeter length in zone "D" was too much for Salukis (3/21 3's).
-Cards bench scored 49 pts.


----------



## SouthernForest

BankShot said:


> 84-42 final. Ass whooping by Cards. Padgett must've lit a fire under a few buns @ half.



He probably told them something like "Go out and win one for the stripper."


----------



## Gotta Hav

treeman said:


> Well the MVC has been solid the past couple of days going 6-2. Bringing the conferences' record to 30-10
> 
> Still 4 games tonight:
> 
> Southern Illinois @ Louisville
> Mississippi Valley State @ loyola
> Samford @ Valpo
> Fresno State @ Evansville



Southern Illinois @ Louisville  *SIU IS CRUSHED BY LVILLE*
Mississippi Valley State @ loyola  *Loyola wins 63-50*
Samford @ Valpo  *Valpo beats Samford  88-67*
Fresno State & Evansville in the Cancun Challenge * EVANSVILLE REMAINS UNDEFEATED AND IS NOW 5-0 WITH WINS OVER Arkansas State, North Carolina Central, Southeast Missouri State, Binghamption and Fresno State*  If we had done that against the same competition, ISU and Sycamore Pride would be on fire.

Congratulations to Eville and Marty....they weren't supposed to win a game this year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Gotta Hav said:


> Congratulations to Eville and Marty....they weren't supposed to win a game this year.



Yes, 5-0 is impressive.  I watched part of game last night.  Neither team was impressive.  Looked like teams we could handle, but who knows.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> Southern Illinois @ Louisville  *SIU IS CRUSHED BY LVILLE*
> Mississippi Valley State @ loyola  *Loyola wins 63-50*
> Samford @ Valpo  *Valpo beats Samford  88-67*
> Fresno State & Evansville in the Cancun Challenge * EVANSVILLE REMAINS UNDEFEATED AND IS NOW 5-0 WITH WINS OVER Arkansas State, North Carolina Central, Southeast Missouri State, Binghamption and Fresno State*  If we had done that against the same competition, ISU and Sycamore Pride would be on fire.
> 
> Congratulations to Eville and Marty....they weren't supposed to win a game this year.



Closet EVille fan. 

LOL 

Marty sucks. He's lucky to even have a job.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SouthernForest said:


> He probably told them something like "Go out and win one for the stripper."



Underrated comment. 

:lol:


----------



## Hooper

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Closet EVille fan.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Marty sucks. He's lucky to even have a job.



Funny you should mention this SSOM.  I asked a UE alum the other day about how long Simmons keeps his job at UE.  His reply was that he isn't awful (and he tried to convince me he's better than Lansing).  Well he obviously didn't convince me of the latter, but the former I think he is correct.  I looked up Marty and to my surprise he hasn't been awful.  He's just all over the board.  Some good years, some ok years, and some really bad years all sprinkled around his resume.  Remember two years ago they were a lucky UNI bounce away from going to the NCAAs.  Is he a great coach? No.  Has he done well enough to keep his job for a decade?  Guess so.

University of Evansville (2007–present)
2007–08	Evansville	9–21	         3–15  10th	
2008–09	Evansville	17–14	8–10	  T–5th	CIT 1st Round
2009–10	Evansville	9–21	        3–15	  10th	
2010–11	Evansville	16–16	9–9	  6th  	CBI 2nd Round
2011–12	Evansville	16–16	9–9	  T–3rd	CBI 1st Round
2012–13	Evansville	21–15	10–8   4th	        CIT Semifinals
2013–14	Evansville	14–19	6–12	  T–8th	
2014–15	Evansville	24–12	9–9	   5th	CIT Champions
2015–16	Evansville	25–9	       12–6     T–2nd	
2016–17	Evansville	16–17	6–12	   8th	
Evansville:	158–155 (.505)	75–105 (.417)


----------



## sycamorebacker

Hooper said:


> Funny you should mention this SSOM.  I asked a UE alum the other day about how long Simmons keeps his job at UE.  His reply was that he isn't awful (and he tried to convince me he's better than Lansing).  Well he obviously didn't convince me of the latter, but the former I think he is correct.  I looked up Marty and to my surprise he hasn't been awful.  He's just all over the board.  Some good years, some ok years, and some really bad years all sprinkled around his resume.  Remember two years ago they were a lucky UNI bounce away from going to the NCAAs.  Is he a great coach? No.  Has he done well enough to keep his job for a decade?  Guess so.
> 
> University of Evansville (2007–present)
> 2007–08	Evansville	9–21	         3–15  10th
> 2008–09	Evansville	17–14	8–10	  T–5th	CIT 1st Round
> 2009–10	Evansville	9–21	        3–15	  10th
> 2010–11	Evansville	16–16	9–9	  6th  	CBI 2nd Round
> 2011–12	Evansville	16–16	9–9	  T–3rd	CBI 1st Round
> 2012–13	Evansville	21–15	10–8   4th	        CIT Semifinals
> 2013–14	Evansville	14–19	6–12	  T–8th
> 2014–15	Evansville	24–12	9–9	   5th	CIT Champions
> 2015–16	Evansville	25–9	       12–6     T–2nd
> 2016–17	Evansville	16–17	6–12	   8th
> Evansville:	158–155 (.505)	75–105 (.417)



Having Ryan, Balentine and the big kid haven't hurt any.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Hooper said:


> Funny you should mention this SSOM.  I asked a UE alum the other day about how long Simmons keeps his job at UE.  His reply was that he isn't awful (and he tried to convince me he's better than Lansing).  Well he obviously didn't convince me of the latter, but the former I think he is correct.  I looked up Marty and to my surprise he hasn't been awful.  He's just all over the board.  Some good years, some ok years, and some really bad years all sprinkled around his resume.  Remember two years ago they were a lucky UNI bounce away from going to the NCAAs.  Is he a great coach? No.  Has he done well enough to keep his job for a decade?  Guess so.
> 
> University of Evansville (2007–present)
> 2007–08	Evansville	9–21	         3–15  10th
> 2008–09	Evansville	17–14	8–10	  T–5th	CIT 1st Round
> 2009–10	Evansville	9–21	        3–15	  10th
> 2010–11	Evansville	16–16	9–9	  6th  	CBI 2nd Round
> 2011–12	Evansville	16–16	9–9	  T–3rd	CBI 1st Round
> 2012–13	Evansville	21–15	10–8   4th	        CIT Semifinals
> 2013–14	Evansville	14–19	6–12	  T–8th
> 2014–15	Evansville	24–12	9–9	   5th	CIT Champions
> 2015–16	Evansville	25–9	       12–6     T–2nd
> 2016–17	Evansville	16–17	6–12	   8th
> Evansville:	158–155 (.505)	75–105 (.417)



Yeah a little better run of things than I thought. His overall record (similar to this year) has benefited from weak scheduling. I look more at what he's done in the Mo Val and I see only 2 winning seasons and 3 right at .500 - I'm not quite sure how that compares to Lansing but I'd guess Lansing has a little higher conference winning percentage than that?


----------



## Hooper

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah a little better run of things than I thought. His overall record (similar to this year) has benefited from weak scheduling. I look more at what he's done in the Mo Val and I see only 2 winning seasons and 3 right at .500 - I'm not quite sure how that compares to Lansing but I'd guess Lansing has a little higher conference winning percentage than that?




Lansing:

Season	Team	Overall	Conference	Standing	Postseason
Indiana State Sycamores (MVC) (2010–Present)
2010–11	Indiana State	20–14	12–6	3rd	NCAA Second Round
2011–12	Indiana State	18–15	8–10	8th	CIT First Round
2012–13	Indiana State	18–15	9–9	5th	NIT First Round
2013–14	Indiana State	23–11	12–6	2nd	NIT First Round
2014–15	Indiana State	15–16	11–7	T-3rd	
2015–16	Indiana State	15–17	8–10	T–6th	
2016–17	Indiana State	11–20	5–13	T–9th	
2017–18	Indiana State	1–3			
Indiana State:	121–111 (.522)	65–61 (.516)	
Total:	121–111 (.522)


----------



## sycamorebacker

Hooper said:


> Lansing:
> 
> Season	Team	Overall	Conference	Standing	Postseason
> Indiana State Sycamores (MVC) (2010–Present)
> 2010–11	Indiana State	20–14	12–6	3rd	NCAA Second Round
> 2011–12	Indiana State	18–15	8–10	8th	CIT First Round
> 2012–13	Indiana State	18–15	9–9	5th	NIT First Round
> 2013–14	Indiana State	23–11	12–6	2nd	NIT First Round
> 2014–15	Indiana State	15–16	11–7	T-3rd
> 2015–16	Indiana State	15–17	8–10	T–6th
> 2016–17	Indiana State	11–20	5–13	T–9th
> 2017–18	Indiana State	1–3
> Indiana State:	121–111 (.522)	65–61 (.516)
> Total:	121–111 (.522)



Is it reasonable to think that we would have won 10 more conference games with Ryan and Balentine on our roster?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Is it reasonable to think that we would have won 10 more conference games with Ryan and Balentine on our roster?



I think you would have gotten 10 extra with just Ryan. Ryan paired with Jake Odum would have been downright scary.


----------



## BankShot

SouthernForest said:


> He probably told them something like "Go out and win one for the stripper."



Too bad that TH/ISU "urban redevelopment" has removed the once-flourishing "red light district," because GL could've used such a line last week in three (3) of his half-time "pep" talks!:choocho:

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...uthern-illinois-salukis-basketball/880228001/


Also, any college that has to use "pay to play" tournaments (CBI/CIT) to pad a resume is simply camouflaging* DESPERATION*.


----------



## treeman

Today we had Bradley, Indiana State, Missouri State, Illinois State, Northern Iowa all winners for the conference. UNI had the win of the day, taking down SMU in the opening round of the Battle for Atlantis. Evansville nearly beat LTECH as it took a last second (literally 1 second on the clock) 3-pointer to down the Aces by 2 today.

The MVC improves to 35-11 today with the wins

One game on tap tomorrow but it's a big one with UNI taking on NC State.


----------



## BankShot

Aces finally get a taste of their own "home cook'n"...


Did anyone see this finish @ Providence? Belmont, which beat Vandy last week in front of a sellout crowd, loses to the Friars on a last second shot:

http://www.belmontbruins.com/sports/m-baskbl/2017-18/releases/20171122vpf79h

Why the MVC didn't/couldn't entice Belmont into the conference (along w/ Murray St.) just shows the narrow mindedness of this conference...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

From what I've heard the MVC has went after Belmont twice (after Creighton left and after Wichita left). Belmont has turned the MVC down both times supposedly because of travel. More or less I think they like being the big fish in the little pond. They are pretty much guaranteed a NIT bid and a double bye in their tournament every year. Murray State on the other hand wants in, but the conference has made it very clear that they need a 12th team, because they say 11 doesn't work.

From what I've heard Milwaukee, Oral Roberts, and Northern Kentucky seem like the top contenders for that 12th spot. I know that one of the associate commissioners said that the conference wants to expand to 12 and that they still have a search committee looking for potential members. St Louis also has no real interest in joining. I'd almost like to see us go to 14 and add North Dakota State and South Dakota State as well.

Honestly I'd like to see us just go to 11 with Murray State. The scheduling might be difficult, but having 2 extra guaranteed games would probably help most of the schools out in the league and I still like having the round robin schedule. That and it would keep travel down. And at the very worst if the Summit schools and YSU ever left the MVFC we would still have enough teams for an AQ to the FCS playoffs.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sycamorefan96 said:


> From what I've heard the MVC has went after Belmont twice (after Creighton left and after Wichita left). Belmont has turned the MVC down both times supposedly because of travel. More or less I think they like being the big fish in the little pond. They are pretty much guaranteed a NIT bid and a double bye in their tournament every year. Murray State on the other hand wants in, but the conference has made it very clear that they need a 12th team, because they say 11 doesn't work.
> 
> From what I've heard Milwaukee, Oral Roberts, and Northern Kentucky seem like the top contenders for that 12th spot. I know that one of the associate commissioners said that the conference wants to expand to 12 and that they still have a search committee looking for potential members. St Louis also has no real interest in joining. I'd almost like to see us go to 14 and add North Dakota State and South Dakota State as well.
> 
> Honestly I'd like to see us just go to 11 with Murray State. The scheduling might be difficult, but having 2 extra guaranteed games would probably help most of the schools out in the league and I still like having the round robin schedule. That and it would keep travel down. And at the very worst if the Summit schools and YSU ever left the MVFC we would still have enough teams for an AQ to the FCS playoffs.



Take Murray State, the 4 Dakotas and another northern school.  Have a 16 team, 2 division conference.  Other option I could live with is a simple trade with Murray State--we go OVC, they get MVC.


----------



## goindystate

Very nice win for Northern Iowa over NC State today (who beat #2 Arizona last night). Next they will play #5 Villanova tomorrow at noon I believe (on ESPN2). 

All 9 other MVC teams are doing really well this year so far in the non con. The conference has a very good rating at this point, even higher than the AAC and Big 10. If we could have just won one game in Charleston.


----------



## meistro

Great win for Northern Iowa. They don't wow you with athleticism, but they follow the game plan and get the most out of their talent.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

meistro said:


> Great win for Northern Iowa. They don't wow you with athleticism, but they *follow the game plan and get the most out of their talen*t.




That's all you can ask from any team.


----------



## ISUCC

Interesting score from down at the Battle 4 Atlantis. Western Kentucky (who lost at home to Missouri State), just beat Purdue 77-73. 

We play at Western Kentucky later in the season. They have obviously gotten much better since losing to MSU, who has not been overly impressive this year yet with their weak schedule.


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> Interesting score from down at the Battle 4 Atlantis. Western Kentucky (who lost at home to Missouri State), just beat Purdue 77-73.
> 
> We play at Western Kentucky later in the season. They have obviously gotten much better since losing to MSU, who has not been overly impressive this year yet with their weak schedule.



We'll have our hands full down there. The big ten isn't looking great right now. Of course we all know that won't matter come selection Sunday. P5 conferences always get the benefit of the doubt and mid majors have to be near perfect.


----------



## BankShot

I watched the Villanova Game a couple days ago w/ the 'Toppers...Stansbury gets 110% from his players. Yes, the Trees will have their hands full in Bowling Green. They have 6'7" kid (Johnson) inside who's a bruiser w/ nice moves. He'll teach the ISU boyz a thing or two about how to play the PIVOT.


----------



## SouthernForest

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Honestly I'd like to see us just go to 11 with Murray State. The scheduling might be difficult, but having 2 extra guaranteed games would probably help most of the schools out in the league and I still like having the round robin schedule. That and it would keep travel down. And at the very worst if the Summit schools and YSU ever left the MVFC we would still have enough teams for an AQ to the FCS playoffs.



I'll be surprised if Murray State happens, at least any time soon.  My boss' kid plays softball there.  The topic of switching conferences apparently came up inside the athletic department late in the summer and was quickly shelved mostly because of the added travel expenses that would be involved.  A move to the MVC would have to be at least revenue neutral.  That might be the case for men's basketball, but I'm not sure it would even work for football, much less the non-revenue sports at MSU.  Belmont probably felt the same way.  Can't say I blame 'em.

The way the economics of college sports works today, it may make some financial sense for P5 programs to jockey around with conference alignments, but I'm less certain it makes as much sense as you move down the food chain.  Then again, the P5 conferences are headed for a rude shock as cord cutting starts to eat in to the funds available for things like the SEC or Big 10 network.  But that's a discussion for another thread.


----------



## BankShot

Curious...how were the SELLOUT profits divided last week in the Belmont win over Vandy in Nashville? Was this a 50/50 split or Vandy home game?

http://www.belmontbruins.com/sports/m-baskbl/2017-18/releases/20171113wu0erq


----------



## treeman

Today we have:

Loyola vs. UNCW
Valpo vs. Kent State
UNI vs. #5 Villanova
Missouri State vs.Evangel

Couple opportunities for solid wins. Obviously UNI vs. Nova would be HUGE, but as long as that game is competitive in the 2nd half you gotta walk away happy.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> Today we have:
> 
> Loyola vs. UNCW
> Valpo vs. Kent State
> UNI vs. #5 Villanova
> Missouri State vs.Evangel
> 
> Couple opportunities for solid wins. Obviously UNI vs. Nova would be HUGE, but as long as that game is competitive in the 2nd half you gotta walk away happy.



I want Nova to win. Couldn't care less if UNI has another win this season.


----------



## Southgrad07

I always root for the valley in the non con..but to each their own.. btw UNI has looked solid in this tournament. Remember the name Pickford. He is going to be a pain in our ass for a long time!


----------



## ISUCC

For those not out shopping, tune in to the UNI-Villanova game, UNI is leading 27-26 near the end of the 1st half, they're playing UNI ball and giving themselves a chance. Great to see MVC teams that stick to their game plan.


----------



## ISUCC

Southgrad07 said:


> I always root for the valley in the non con..but to each their own.. btw UNI has looked solid in this tournament. Remember the name Pickford. He is going to be a pain in our ass for a long time!



No kidding! Pickford is a true freshman and will be HUGE for UNI over the next 4 years, wow!


----------



## ISUCC

32-29 Villanova leads UNI at the half, great game


----------



## meistro

Let's go UNI. I root for other valley teams 99% of the time.


----------



## ISUCC

44-33 Villanova beginning to pull away now. 11:47


----------



## ISUCC

64-50 Villanova won, a very good weekend for UNI though, 2nd place in a tourney with 3 ranked teams is really good. They play well disciplined basketball


----------



## BankShot

Very similar to the Western KY game 3 days ago, although the Hilltopper's sliced the final verdict to an 8 pt spread.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> I always root for the valley in the non con..but to each their own.. btw UNI has looked solid in this tournament. Remember the name Pickford. He is going to be a pain in our ass for a long time!


We tried to get into his recruitment but way too late.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> We tried to get into his recruitment but way too late.



Yeah I remember that. I think it ended up working out ok for us with Davis this year and having Hughes,Neese, Williams there in the future..but that dude is going to be a high level player in the valley. Still not sold on their guard play but 3-5 they are as good or better than anyone in the league right now


----------



## SouthernForest

BankShot said:


> Curious...how were the SELLOUT profits divided last week in the Belmont win over Vandy in Nashville? Was this a 50/50 split or Vandy home game?
> 
> http://www.belmontbruins.com/sports/m-baskbl/2017-18/releases/20171113wu0erq



If I were a betting man--and I am--I'd lay decent odds that Vandy made money on this game.  Belmont might have made a little, too, but this game never would have been scheduled if the Commodores knew going in that they would have to pay to play.  That's just a lousy business model.


----------



## skdent1414

Anybody see that our strength of schedule is 27th right now. I know it’s about to take a hit but that makes me feel a tiny bit better sitting at 2-3. Oh and our opponents keep winning! How about Western Kentucky!


----------



## BankShot

Stansbury & WKU are a perfect fit, but remember...David Padgett @ Louisville is only an INTERIM coach, and here's one that's betting that the Cards will be casting their line hoping to catch a big one down in Corvette City! Padgett will likely remain as an Asst.


----------



## treeman

Valley went 3-1 yesterday, moving the record to 42-13.

Full slate of games today:

Indiana State vs. Ball State: 1
Bradley vs. Georgia Southern: 2
Loyola vs. Kent State: 5
Valpo vs. UNCW: 7:30
Southern Illinois vs. Murray State: 8
Illinois State vs. Charleston Southern: 9


----------



## ISUCC

MVC goes 3-3 today with INS, ILS, and SIU losing

Valpo, Loyola, and Bradley are your winners

Drake plays Saturday


----------



## treeman

Well Bradley, Loyola,  and Valpo took care of business tonight. Obviously we lost along with Southern and Illinois state in an OT game. Making the MVC 45-16 this season. 

Also, if you want something to distract you from the melancholy that is ISU basketball. Please follow along the Malik Yarbrough situation brewing in BLO-NO. Yarbrough is a stud player who was recently suspended for the much anticipated game against Quincey, but he spent majority of tonight on the bench for the redbirds including crunch time when all Muller had to do was sub him in and pretty much guarantee the Redturds a victory.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Well Bradley, Loyola,  and Valpo took care of business tonight. Obviously we lost along with Southern and Illinois state in an OT game. Making the MVC 45-16 this season.
> 
> Also, if you want something to distract you from the melancholy that is ISU basketball. Please follow along the Malik Yarbrough situation brewing in BLO-NO. Yarbrough is a stud player who was recently suspended for the much anticipated game against Quincey, but he spent majority of tonight on the bench for the redbirds including crunch time when all Muller had to do was sub him in and pretty much guarantee the Redturds a victory.



Yarbrough is talented but has been a head case since HS. I'd consider him a poor man's Kelan Martin who he played with in AAU ball. There are some old updates from seeing him in AAU in the supporting members section.


----------



## BankShot

Looks like a UCLA-type "Ball" case...

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...e-milik-yarbrough-st-0509-20160508-story.html


----------



## ISUCC

in today's only MVC game, Drake had to come back from a large deficit to defeat Chicago State. That was the only MVC game today


----------



## treeman

With the Bradley victory, the MVC shuffles to 46-16 on the year. 

The conference takes a day off today with no games schedule. Games resume Tuesday as majority of teams take part in the MWC vs. MVC challenge in the next few days.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> Well Bradley, Loyola,  and Valpo took care of business tonight. Obviously we lost along with Southern and Illinois state in an OT game. Making the MVC 45-16 this season.
> 
> Also, if you want something to distract you from the melancholy that is ISU basketball. Please follow along the Malik Yarbrough situation brewing in BLO-NO. Yarbrough is a stud player who was recently suspended for the much anticipated game against Quincey, but he spent majority of tonight on the bench for the redbirds including crunch time when all Muller had to do was sub him in and pretty much guarantee the Redturds a victory.



Yarbrough was also one of the players involved in the Hawkins/DJ Clayton drunk driving and cell phone theft arrest.  I believe Yarbrough still has a few legal issues hanging over his head as a result of that theft.  I wonder if/when that'll all come to fruition?


----------



## BankShot

UNI Shoots ZERO (0) FT's in 'Nova game...:wacko:

https://www.cbssports.com/college-b...stimony-for-villanovas-title-caliber-defense/

Ring a bell?


----------



## ISUCC

Good start to the MVC-MWC challenge tonight as Missouri State and Valpo are both winning at the half at home

Loyola starts at Boise State now, not sure if on TV?

Someone posted that Evansville will be without star Ryan Taylor for 6 weeks due to a broken 5th metatarsal


----------



## treeman

The MVC is out to a 2-1 lead over the MWC in the Challenge, with MSU and Valpo bringing home solid victories. Loyola was blitzed out of the gym by Boise in Idaho. That brings the MVC record to 48-17

Today we have a plethora of games available with some good opportunities for the MVC schools:

Air Force @ Indiana State
Illinois State @ Nevada
Evansville @ New Mexico
UNLV @ Northern Iowa
Drake @ Omaha
SIUE @ Southern Illinois


----------



## TreeTop

Valpo and MSU win in their MVC/MWC Challenge games.

Loyola not so much...got routed at Boise State.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

TreeTop said:


> Valpo and MSU win in their MVC/MWC Challenge games.
> 
> *Loyola not so much...got routed at Boise State*.





Ouch, many feel the Ramplers will be near the top in The Valley.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> Good start to the MVC-MWC challenge tonight as Missouri State and Valpo are both winning at the half at home
> 
> Loyola starts at Boise State now, not sure if on TV?
> 
> Someone posted that Evansville will be without star Ryan Taylor for 6 weeks due to a broken 5th metatarsal



Ya, he broke it during the Fresno State win (played the whole game) and didn't have it X-rayed because they "didn't think it was serious." Duhhhh...then plays 37 min in UE's subsequent Cancun game.

http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...or-miss-up-six-weeks-foot-fracture/899137001/


----------



## treeman

UNI going to OT with UNLV


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> UNI going to OT with UNLV



great game! UNI pulling away in OT! 70-63 UNI with one minute left

Evansville trails at New Mexico

ILS at Nevada starts now

the other games, SIU beat SIU-E, Drake lost at winless Nebraska-Omaha

Non MVC, IU is tied with #1 Duke 30-30 in the first half


----------



## ISUCC

UNI wins! MVC Is 2-0 on the night with both home teams winning


----------



## BrokerZ

Home teams have won all of the MVC/MW challenge games so far.


----------



## ISUCC

and will probably continue as Evansville is going to lose at New Mexico and Illinois State is down 11 near the end of the 1st half at Nevada


----------



## treeman

In the MVC MWC Challenge. Indiana State and UNI took home wins as Illinois State and Evansville both got killed on the road. The Challenged has a 4-3 favor for the Valley will 3 games left being played over the weekend I believe.

Drake lost by 2 @ Omaha last night and the Salukis beat SIUE at home to round out the night. The MVC is 51-20 going forward.

I don't believe that there are any games today.


----------



## treeman

One game scheduled for today: Eastern Illinois @ Bradley 8 P.M.


----------



## treeman

Bradley defeated EIU yesterday to move the valley to 52-20

Today there is a whole slew of games:
Oakland City @ Evansville
Tulsa @ Illinois State
UIC @ Loyola
Missouri State @ South Dakota State
San Jose State @ Southern Illinois
Drake @ Wyoming


----------



## BankShot

Has Chicago got a place large enough to host that UIC/Loyola big one?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Has Chicago got a place large enough to host that UIC/Loyola big one?



Cabrini-Green


----------



## meistro

Did everybody notice the big ten went 3-11 in the acc challenge? Seems like other than the top 3 or 4 teams, the big ten is down this year. I'm sure the selection committee won't see it that way though. Gotta keep all those p5 teams in there.


----------



## BankShot

*Cabrini-Green*

https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/516999/cabrini-green-and-chicagos-public-housing-disaster/


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Cabrini-Green



Great place for "Arch Madness." Do you think if the MVC reasonably enticed UIC, they'd join the conference? Those Chicago TV $$$, media coverage and fan following would really elevate the MVC's nationwide status.


----------



## sycamorebacker

meistro said:


> Did everybody notice the big ten went 3-11 in the acc challenge? Seems like other than the top 3 or 4 teams, the big ten is down this year. I'm sure the selection committee won't see it that way though. Gotta keep all those p5 teams in there.



They'll cut the B10 and replace it with ACC.  They won't look at mid-majors.


----------



## meistro

sycamorebacker said:


> They'll cut the B10 and replace it with ACC.  They won't look at mid-majors.



Unfortunately, I think you're right. The weird thing is, Everybody loves the tournament for the upsets and rooting for the little guy. So, I don't understand why they don't ever give mid majors the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/516999/cabrini-green-and-chicagos-public-housing-disaster/



Back in the day when kids played out there, you could pull a group of guys out of there that would be able to challenge most programs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Great place for "Arch Madness." Do you think if the MVC reasonably enticed UIC, they'd join the conference? Those Chicago TV $$$, media coverage and fan following would really elevate the MVC's nationwide status.



The were on the short list when Loyola was selected, no?


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Back in the day when kids played out there, you could pull a group of guys out of there that would be able to challenge most programs.



On the court "one on one"  maybe...but not in the CLASSROOM (unless they went NAIA). Part of the problem in taking kids "off the playground" is their unfamiliarity and ability to play within a STRUCTURED game format.


----------



## meistro

If our conference ever expands and plays more than 18 conference games.  I'd like to see us do what the big ten is doing this year, by having an opening weekend of conference games in early December. I kinda like it. And an added bonus is that the students would be on campus.


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley is down big to San Diego State, so the MVC MWC challenge will end 5-5


----------



## treeman

Yesterday the MVC had a great day going 5-1. Today it looks like Bradley is going to lose to San Diego State going 0-1 for the day. The MVC -MWC Challenge is going to end in a 5-5 tie. I'm pretty sure that the home teams in were a perfect 10-0. 

MVC will sit 57-22 after today


----------



## treeman

1 game on the day as Missouri State takes on North Dakota State up in Fargo.


----------



## BankShot

NDSU won't have the element of surprise on their side this time, having def. the Bears in their "fishing hole" by 3 pts (57-54) less than a month ago...

The Bears need to get GREATER offensive production from their_ "Magic Man,"_ Alize _JOHNSON_ if they expect to grow to full potential. Now at 13.7 PPG, he's about three (3) baskets below where he should be. Ya, he's getting 10
caroms/game...but only 2.4 assists. He's at least five (5) below , in THIS category. If he's NOT in the top 5 of this year's NBA Draft, I'll be surprised. His "game" fits perfectly to NBA style.

The other Bear still yet to find his "honey" is Obediah Church, who's averaging only 7 PPG. 

You can see why their coach is on the "hot seat" this season...it would've been like LB having a Johnson-like final yr. for the Sycamores in '79.:whack:


----------



## Gotta Hav

*8-0 VALPO* has a brutal six game away schedule starting this week.

They play two BIG 10 teams (Purdue and Northwestern) with a stop in between at Testicle Tech (Ball State) within a week.

VALPO plays at PURDUE on December 7th with a weird start time of 5:30 on FOX SPORTS 1.

VALPO plays at BSU on Saturday December 9th, at 1:00 on ESPN3

VALPO plays at Northwestern (Rosemont) on December 14th at 7:00 on the BIG TEN NETWORK.

It doesn't get easier for the Crusaders as they travel to Santa Clara and UC Riverside after the aforementioned games, before starting MVC play with us at the Hulman Center.

Wish VALPO luck in these Non-Conference games, because their wins are MVC wins, and determines MVC Post Season play for all MVC schools and Bracketology.

http://www.valpoathletics.com/mbasketball/schedule/2017-18/6556/valpo-vs-purdue-12-07-2017/


----------



## treeman

Not that it really matters because the selection committee will only have 1 rep from the MVC in the NCAAs this year. But the conference is currently ranked 6th according to Warrennolan.com http://warrennolan.com/basketball/2018/conferencerpi ahead of the PAC-12, Mountain West, American Athletic, A-10, Conference USA, etc.


----------



## BankShot

Gotta Hav said:


> *8-0 VALPO* has a brutal six game away schedule starting this week.
> 
> They play two BIG 10 teams (Purdue and Northwestern) with a stop in between at Testicle Tech (Ball State) within a week.
> 
> VALPO plays at PURDUE on December 7th with a weird start time of 5:30 on FOX SPORTS 1.
> 
> VALPO plays at BSU on Saturday December 9th, at 1:00 on ESPN3
> 
> VALPO plays at Northwestern (Rosemont) on December 14th at 7:00 on the BIG TEN NETWORK.
> 
> It doesn't get easier for the Crusaders as they travel to Santa Clara and UC Riverside after the aforementioned games, before starting MVC play with us at the Hulman Center.
> 
> Wish VALPO luck in these Non-Conference games, because their wins are MVC wins, and determines MVC Post Season play for all MVC schools and Bracketology.
> 
> http://www.valpoathletics.com/mbasketball/schedule/2017-18/6556/valpo-vs-purdue-12-07-2017/



I'm glad that Valpo is again aligned in conference play w/ ISU...reminds me of the old ICC dayz w/ Gene Bartow & Co.

As far as Warren Nolan's RPI rankings, they're virtually USELESS until the season has concluded...look @ the conferences BELOW #6 MVC and tell me HOW many will have only one (1) school in the "Dance?" :cheeky:


----------



## rapala

Bank   You are an old fart like me.


----------



## BankShot

rapala said:


> Bank   You are an old fart like me.



Thank the Lord for the high octane boost...:lol:


----------



## ISUCC

just one game tonight, Missouri State avenged their home loss to ndsu by going into fargo tonight to complete the dakota road sweep, easily beating both dakota state schools in 3 days.


----------



## treeman

With the MSU win yesterday over NDSU the Valley moves to 58-22 on the season.

Today we only have 1 game again as Evansville travels to take on Bowling Green State


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> just one game tonight, Missouri State avenged their home loss to ndsu by going into fargo tonight to complete the dakota road sweep, easily beating both dakota state schools in 3 days.



You obviously didn't watch last night's game in Fargo...MSU struggled until the last few minutes. They remind me a lot of ISU. Hardly any crowd noise (ya, outdoor "blizzard," but for ND, this is NORMAL. Hell, I used to WALK to school in similar conditions while teaching 5 hrs. N of Fargo in Belcourt).

Game Writeup:
http://www.news-leader.com/sports/

And if ALIZE JOHNSON doesn't improve that *3 pt. % of his (6/36 on the season)*, his prospects for an NBA career are gonna rapidly sink like the TITANIC.


----------



## treeman

Evansville destroyed BGSU at their place improving the valley to 59-22


----------



## Sycamore Proud

22???  Wow!


----------



## ISUCC

Good win for the Aces, I think their best player (Taylor) is still out right?


----------



## treeman

5 ROAD games lined up involving MVC teams today:

Southern Illinois @ St. Louis
Loyola @ #6 Florida
Drake @ South Dakota
Indiana State @ North Texas
Illinois State @ BYU


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> 5 ROAD games lined up involving MVC teams today:
> 
> Southern Illinois @ St. Louis
> Loyola @ #6 Florida
> Drake @ South Dakota
> Indiana State @ North Texas
> Illinois State @ BYU



Pretty tough slate for the MVC today.  Hope we can pass this test.


----------



## bluestreak

From the for-whatever-its-worth department.... SLU is horrible this year. They were totally SMASHED by Butler a couple of days ago. Butler had leads of  24-6 and then 36-11 and then 42-13 at halftime. SLU (3-4) didn’t make its second basket until more than 12 minutes had expired.


----------



## Gotta Hav

treeman said:


> 5 ROAD games lined up involving MVC teams today:
> 
> Southern Illinois @ St. Louis
> *Loyola @ #6 Florida*
> Drake @ South Dakota
> Indiana State @ North Texas
> Illinois State @ BYU



LOYOLA PUTS THE SMACK DOWN ON NUMBER FIVE/SIX RANKED FLORIDA.  GREAT GAME FOR THE RAMBLERS! 

THEY CONTROLLED THE GAME FROM BEGINNING TO END, AND SHOT LIGHTS OUT.


and ick on the Ill State BYU game, at the start of the 2nd half BYU 41, Illinois State 18


----------



## treeman

Valley went a disappointing 1-4 yesterday, after it set its self up for a 3-2 day with a top 5 win. Now we sit 60-26.

2 Big ones today as Valpo travels to Purdue to take on a top 25 team and UNI has a very good UTA coming to town.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

treeman said:


> Valley went a disappointing 1-4 yesterday, after it set its self up for a 3-2 day with a top 5 win. Now we sit 60-26.
> 
> 2 Big ones today as Valpo travels to Purdue to take on a top 25 team and UNI has a very good UTA coming to town.



We know where 5 of the 26 rest.  Let's get our act together!


----------



## ISUCC

Kudos to Northern Iowa as they beat UT-Arlington tonight, Valpo got beat by 30 at Purdue. Ugly.


----------



## treeman

UNI putting together a nice resume' for themselves. Valley went 1-1 yesterday moving to 61-27.

Today we have 1 game as Hampton out of the MEAC travels to Missouri State.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> Kudos to Northern Iowa as they beat UT-Arlington tonight, Valpo got beat by 30 at Purdue. Ugly.



Ya, 8-0 Crusaders...what was their SOS, 350? I thought Ragland & boyz would give their two () 7'ers a chance to "grow" when PU put Haarms & Haas in for a double low post, but no, they played "small," hoping that Purdue would pull a "GL" and do likewise! :blush:


----------



## pbutler218

SIU is on the verge of losing at home to SEMO coached by former ISU assistant Rick Ray.


----------



## treeman

treeman said:


> Today we have 1 game as Hampton out of the MEAC travels to Missouri State.



Yesterday, MSU beat Hampton moving the valley to 62-27

Today a slightly sub-average day as the Valley went 4-3 making the valley 66-30

Evansville, Loyola, Indiana State, and Drake all brought home victories again weaker competition. Illinois State Lost to Murray State, Southern lost to SEMO and Valpo lost by 1 to Ball State. 

As a side note, Ball State ended up going a perfect 4-0 against fellow indiana schools this season.


----------



## treeman

Today we have Missouri State taking on a 1-8 Oral Roberts team and UNI up against a non-D1 foe in Dubuque


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State lays an egg as well and loses to Oral Roberts, who just lost the other day to a D-II school. Only ORU's 3rd win on the season


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Am I the only one starting to question if the MVC is actually that good this year? As of late the MVC has been losing to a lot of opponents that aren't very good. I'm wondering if maybe our teams were just benefiting from pretty easy scheduling. I think UNI and Loyola are legit contenders, but I think everyone else still has a lot of work to do.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Am I the only one starting to question if the MVC is actually that good this year? As of late the MVC has been losing to a lot of opponents that aren't very good. I'm wondering if maybe our teams were just benefiting from pretty easy scheduling. I think UNI and Loyola are legit contenders, *but I think everyone else still has a lot of work to do*.



You mean like us?   At this point in the season, I really don't see us winning more than 2-3 Valley games. 

ISU Red has trouble beating us at home, and we can get by SIU at home...and we may get motivated for Evansville at home, but Ryan Taylor should be back for them.....putting that game in doubt.

If you thought last years 11-20 was bad, were looking at 7-24 this year, or at best we finish 8-23

So when the MVC coaches picked us at or next to the bottom for this season, was it more of their knowledge of GL, the roster, or a combination of both?


----------



## treeman

Missouri State lays and egg and drops on to Oral Roberts and UNI handily beat their non-D1 opponent in yesterday action. Today one game in store for the MVC as Drake travels north to take on a top 25 Minnesota team.


----------



## BankShot

Gotta Hav said:


> You mean like us?   At this point in the season, I really don't see us winning more than 2-3 Valley games.
> 
> ISU Red has trouble beating us at home, and we can get by SIU at home...and we may get motivated for Evansville at home, but Ryan Taylor should be back for them.....putting that game in doubt.
> 
> If you thought last years 11-20 was bad, were looking at 7-24 this year, or at best we finish 8-23
> 
> So when the MVC coaches picked us at or next to the bottom for this season, was it more of their knowledge of GL, the roster, or a combination of both?



Good points...you might add to the latter GL's "traditional" talk about having an improved "inside game." How often have we/they heard this?

MO St.'s Lusk is on the same "hot seat" as GL...he's got some talent, but doesn't quite know what to do with it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The Valley is AMAZING and ISU sucks. LOL Coming back to earth quickly...


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The Valley is AMAZING and ISU sucks. LOL Coming back to earth quickly...


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Am I the only one starting to question if the MVC is actually that good this year? As of late the MVC has been losing to a lot of opponents that aren't very good. I'm wondering if maybe our teams were just benefiting from pretty easy scheduling. I think UNI and Loyola are legit contenders, but I think everyone else still has a lot of work to do.



I'm not sure how "good" you though the Valley was, but the league is most likely right where it was supposed to be.  The MVC is a one-bid league with possibly a second team on the fringes of at-large discussions, but ultimately still a one-bid league.  UNI has some pretty good wins, but Loyola also got trucked by Boise State by 34 in the MVC/MW Challenge.  Loyola had also played a crap schedule up until the Florida game, so don't let their record fool you.  I'm not trying to take anything away from Loyola's win against Florida because it was impressive, but they're not going undefeated in conference play or anything like that.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Good point. UNI is probably the only team at this point that could get an at large bid. Their only two losses are against top 10 teams. The league is probably UNI's to lose. 

On a side note, I don't know how good ISU will do. Now that I've cooled off after our near loss to Indianapolis, I will say that I expect us to compete with everyone we play against in the Hulman Center. I don't know how we'll do on the road, but I think we should at least compete in our home games. Hopefully we can do well enough in MVC play to stay out of Thursday.


----------



## pbutler218

Drake leading at Minny tonight late 1st half.


----------



## treeman

pbutler218 said:


> Drake leading at Minny tonight late 1st half.



Yup drake currently has a 28-24 halftime lead


----------



## Southgrad07

Very impressed from what I've seen from their coach thus far. The sets and the purpose their guys have played with this yr is well beyond what they showed under ray. Not a valley contender, but not a doormat if they continue to bring this type of effort and concentration


----------



## TreeTop

If Drake plays like this all season in the MVC, they'd win 14 conference games.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Golden Gophers squeak out a 68-67 win.


----------



## treeman

the MVC sits at 62-29 after Drake misses a great opportunity to knock off a quality B10 team on their home floor. 

The only game in store for today is of course our Sycamores taking on Green Bay in Terradise.


----------



## treeman

Obviously our win yesterday improved the Valley to 63-29

Tonight there are two game in store as Bradley welcomes Little Rock and Southern Illinois takes on Jackson State.


----------



## treeman

Both valley teams were winners last night to improve the valley to 65-29.

One game today as Valpo takes on Northwestern


----------



## pbutler218

Valpo getting destroyed at Northwestern. I believe they are without one of their best players tonight.


----------



## Gotta Hav

treeman said:


> Both valley teams were winners last night to improve the valley to 65-29.
> 
> *One game today as Valpo takes on Northwestern*



Upping my guesstimate for total wins for us from 8-23 to 10-21.  

I'm watch Valparaiso getting pounded by Northwestern.  Actually, it's worse than that.  They're getting CRUSHED.

The game isn't over, but I'll go ahead and say The Valley moves to 65-30


----------



## treeman

Valpo taken to the woodshed by Northwestern last night moving the MVC to 65-30

No games today, but 7 MVC teams go to battle on Saturday against some good competition with Iowa, Iowa State, Ole Miss, and Western Kentucky


----------



## BankShot

Here' s an article about Loyola - gotta luv the title:

https://chicago.suntimes.com/sports/loyola-ramblers-porter-moser-gentile-arena/


----------



## treeman

MVC went 3-4 yesterday, With Bradley, Evansville, and Illinois State picking up victories. Illinois State had to gut out an OT win vs. Ole Miss where 3 of their post men fouled out with about 5 minutes to go in regulation (Including their 2 best players in Fayne and Yarbrough). I believe they had to count on some walk-ons and kids that never see the floor to finish the game. 

Drake, Northern Iowa, and Indiana State all lost to respectable opponents but Loyola getting killed by Milwaukee really hurts as the Ramblers had a very nice resume' going.

The MVC is now 68-34. 

Evansville plays again today vs. non D-1 Midway and Southern takes on an 8-1 Lamar team that has played FOUR non D-1 opponents.


----------



## meistro

treeman said:


> MVC went 3-4 yesterday, With Bradley, Evansville, and Illinois State picking up victories. Illinois State had to gut out an OT win vs. Ole Miss where 3 of their post men fouled out with about 5 minutes to go in regulation (Including their 2 best players in Fayne and Yarbrough). I believe they had to count on some walk-ons and kids that never see the floor to finish the game.
> 
> Drake, Northern Iowa, and Indiana State all lost to respectable opponents but Loyola getting killed by Milwaukee really hurts as the Ramblers had a very nice resume' going.
> 
> The MVC is now 68-34.
> 
> Evansville plays again today vs. non D-1 Midway and Southern takes on an 8-1 Lamar team that has played FOUR non D-1 opponents.



Wow, four non D1 opponents. We're obviously not the only school struggling to schedule D1 teams.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

meistro said:


> Wow, four non D1 opponents. We're obviously not the only school struggling to schedule D1 teams.



This, I would think, would come as a surprise to no one here.


----------



## treeman

MVC went 2-0 yesterday improving the conference record to 70-34.

1 Game today as Valpo travels across the country to take on Santa Clara


----------



## treeman

Valpo won yesterday moving the MVC to 71-34

Today there are 4 games going on:

UIC @ Illinois State
Wright State @ Missouri State
Drake @ South Dakota State
NC A&T @ Southern Illinois


----------



## treeman

Valley went 3-1 yesterday with the lone loss being Drake @ SDSU. Valley is now 74-35

Today there are 3 games:

Evansville @ Duke
Bradley @ SEMO
Valpo @ UC Riverside


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The Valley is so impressive Evansville just got beat by 60... I’m sure Evansville will beat us once or twice and I will be reminded of this post, but at any rate a 60 point loss is a 60 point loss... you think we are so awful all the time.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The Valley is so impressive Evansville just got beat by 60... I’m sure Evansville will beat us once or twice and I will be reminded of this post, but at any rate a 60 point loss is a 60 point loss... you think we are so awful all the time.



I saw about the last 3 minutes of this game.  Would I be correct in assuming that the game was actually not as close as the final score indicated?


----------



## treeman

Valley moves to 75-37 after Bradley beats Semo, Valpo loses to Riverside, and Evansville loses in a nail biter to Duke 40-104. 

There doesn't appear to be any games today for the valley


----------



## BankShot

Sycamore Proud said:


> I saw about the last 3 minutes of this game.  Would I be correct in assuming that the game was actually not as close as the final score indicated?



Who have they got playing in their backcourt now, with 6'6" Ryan Taylor (leading scorer) & 6'2" Dru Smith (2nd leading scorer) and Boo Gibson all out with foot injuries? That would be like ISU having Barnes, Scott & Key all out w/ injuries. Other than the 6'9" Lithuanian from VU, they should've left the rest of 'em in Evansville! See:

http://gopurpleaces.com/boxscore.aspx?id=8208&path=mbball

Simmons sounds like a GL "recording"...
http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...sville-conclude-nonconference-play/971895001/


----------



## Bluethunder

First Valley conference game tonight with Loyola traveling to Missouri State.

Should be a good one.


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri state holds serve and wins at home 64-59


----------



## BankShot

IL St. up @* half* over UE in E-ville *36-33*. Aces are playing w/ Taylor & Gibson today, both who have 8 pts.
6'6" Yarbrough is torching the nets for IL St. w/ 20 pts. Aces could surprise a few people when Dru Smith returns Jan 15th.

IL St prevails down the stretch...72-66.
-6' G Evans 5/5 3's.

Box:
http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=198319


----------



## treeman

Welp yesterday was a 1-4 day for the valley moving the record to 76-41 with only 1 game left (Southern Illinois vs. Duquesne tonight) the Valley had about as good of non-con as you could of asked for. 

Also, as stated Missouri State beat Loyola and Illinois State just beat Evansville.

Missouri State 1-0
Illinois State 1-0
Bradley 
Valpo
UNI 
Southern
Drake
Indiana State
Loyola 0-1
Evansville 0-1


----------



## treeman

Well The Salukis won the last non-con game of the season. The MVC finished 77-41 as all teams enter conference play.

here is the line-up of games for Thursday:

Bradley @ Drake
Valpo @ Indiana State
Southern @ UNI


----------



## ISUCC

good games tonight

we already won over Valpo

SIU is leading at UNI, under 2

Drake and Bradley are tied in Des Moines late


----------



## BankShot

:25 left Salukis up by 8. Win by 3...56-53. Jacobson almost pulled a "Mickey" on the Dawgs.

MVC Box Scores:

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/scoreboard/_/group/18


----------



## ISUCC

first night winners

Indiana State over Valpo

SIU wins at UNI (first win ever for SIU at McLeod center)

Drake wins in Des Moines vs Bradley (by 2)


----------



## meistro

A couple observations from watching the Evansville/Loyola game. Evansville isn't as bad as we thought they'd be. Loyal is 10-3 and looks like there are about a 1,000 people in their glorified high school gym.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

meistro said:


> A couple observations from watching the Evansville/Loyola game. Evansville isn't as bad as we thought they'd be. Loyal is 10-3 and looks like there are about a 1,000 people in their glorified high school gym.



What are you watching it on? It's "blacked out" for me.


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> A couple observations from watching the Evansville/Loyola game. Evansville isn't as bad as we thought they'd be. Loyal is 10-3 and looks like there are about a 1,000 people in their glorified high school gym.



1st game back for Dru Smith...wasn't supposed to be ready for a couple more weeks, so UE/Simmons might be pushing it to save his job. Boo Gibson had a terrible game, or UE would've won this.

Box:

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/boxscore?gameId=400989674


----------



## meistro

Sycamorefan96 said:


> What are you watching it on? It's "blacked out" for me.



It was on fox Midwest


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Watching UNI/Bradley on ESPN3 and Bradley is up 7 with about 5 to play in the first half. Wardle has them playing inspired defense.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bradley lapses in the last 4 minutes have allowed UNI to tie. 

Braves much improved.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bradley lapses in the last 4 minutes have allowed UNI to tie.
> 
> Braves much improved.



I really think the Valley is wide open this year. No clear cut favorites. If we play defense and share the ball there's no reason we can't finish in the top half. Then again, we could also finish last. I'm anxious to see how we play today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> I really think the Valley is wide open this year. No clear cut favorites. If we play defense and share the ball there's no reason we can't finish in the top half. Then again, we could also finish last. I'm anxious to see how we play today.



Pretty much. I'm not overly impressed with any one player on either team so far today. PG Brown of Bradley has been the most fun to watch today.


----------



## meistro

Did you guys see that two Missouri State players were suspended pending a theft investigation?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bradley with an offensive burst and now up 14 with 10 to play.

EDIT: Now 9 of 14 from 3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Did you guys see that two Missouri State players were suspended pending a theft investigation?



Who?


----------



## treeman

Bradley going to beat UNI at home by 15+ points



72-53 is the final


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI just couldn't hit their outside shots and Bradley did. Crazy how that seems to be the MO for every team anymore.

Hopefully our shooting travelled today.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> Who?



Bhullar & Scott. Saw it on espn.com


----------



## meistro

Woulda, coulda, shoulda, been in a 3 way tie for first place. With the parity in this league, the most important thing is staying out of the Thursday play in game and a win on the road today would have been huge.


----------



## treeman

Damn yesterday was a tough pill to swallow.

Standings after 2:
Missouri State 2-0
Illinois State 2-0
Drake 2-0
Loyola 1-1
Bradley 1-1
Southern Illinois 1-1
Indiana State 1-1
Evansville 0-2
Valpo 0-2
Northern Iowa 0-2


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> Bhullar & Scott. Saw it on espn.com



http://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...-500-and-returned-according-police/984441001/

Bears walloped Valpo (@ Valpo)...had a 27 pt lead! 
http://missouristatebears.com/boxscore.aspx?id=3625&path=mbball


----------



## BrokerZ

Early surprise of conference play - Drake currently leads the Valley at 3-0. They destroyed Illinois State tonight by 25.


----------



## meistro

Depending on the outcome of tomorrow's Missouri State game, we could be playing for a share of first place. Looks like Drake is for real.


----------



## BrokerZ

meistro said:


> Depending on the outcome of tomorrow's Missouri State game, we could be playing for a share of first place. Looks like Drake is for real.



Reed Timmer is playing like a guy who knows he belongs on the All MVC team but has been left off.


----------



## meistro

I don't follow the other conference teams rosters real close. But, I have to think we have two of the better true freshman players in the conference. Or, maybe we just have to rely on them more. Regardless, I'm really happy with the progress Hughes and Key are making and ecstatic to have them on the team. Hughes played 32 minutes and Key 27.


----------



## treeman

Drake 3-0
Missouri State 2-0
Bradley 2-1
Southern Illinois 2-1
Illinois State 2-1
Indiana State 2-1
Loyola 1-2
Norther Iowa 0-2
Evansville 0-3
Valpo 0-3


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> Depending on the outcome of tomorrow's Missouri State game, we could be playing for a share of first place. Looks like Drake is for real.



Anytime you can sink 15 3's, it's "for real!" :thumbsup: To be honest though, IL St. is still hurting from the flu bug and lack quality backcourt depth. Thankfully, Loyola's Custer was gone last night...12.5 ppg adds up quickly in the Rambler's perimeter game (just like 18.5 ppg does in the Redbird "O" w/ Evans). Both return matches in TH should be good ones.

https://www.desmoinesregister.com/s...kes-move-into-missouri-valley-lead/996772001/

The Redbirds took 37 3's...:wacko:
https://godrakebulldogs.com/boxscore.aspx?path=mbball&id=7639


----------



## BrokerZ

There are some intriguing matchups happening in the Valley this weekend.  Aside from our own matchup with Drake, I'm interested in the Loyola/UNI game on Sunday.  Both of those teams were expected, and maybe still are expected, to be top-4 in the conference.  Loyola is 1-2 while UNI sits at 0-3.  UNI also started 0-5 in the Valley last year, and they rallied rather strongly.  I'm not necessarily worried about either team long term, but suffering another loss for either team will only make things more difficult.  If UNI manages to win, both teams will be sitting at 1-3 in the conference and staring up at a lot of other teams.

It's not "moving day" in the MVC, but we're getting close to the quarter mark in the conference season.  With as even and competitive as the league seems to be this year, teams that have started off slowly may be finding it more difficult to dig themselves out.


----------



## BrokerZ

Interesting article on more expansion talks within the MVC.  I don't see much that's new here other than it seems the tide is slowly turning with conference leadership seeming to now understand being proactive is the better route than waiting for your own teams to be poached.

http://www.valleyhoopsinsider.com/whats-next-on-mvc-expansion/


----------



## Gotta Hav

Live Bracketology....so far this year, I believe Valpo, UNI and Loyola have populated this to represent the MVC representative....now it's DRAKE

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology

Regardless of who wins the MVC Tournament, does this mean that MVC Conference is only worthy of a 15 Seed?

What's next, a 16 Seed for the Valley?

Without doing a buncha research, I don't remember the Valley representative ever being projected as a 15th Seed...and since the conference season has started, I don't see the Valley trending to a 14.

Of course, this is NOT the NCAA doing pre or final seeding, it's ESPN....


----------



## BrokerZ

Gotta Hav said:


> Live Bracketology....so far this year, I believe Valpo, UNI and Loyola have populated this to represent the MVC representative....now it's DRAKE
> 
> http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology
> 
> Regardless of who wins the MVC Tournament, does this mean that MVC Conference is only worthy of a 15 Seed?
> 
> What's next, a 16 Seed for the Valley?
> 
> Without doing a buncha research, I don't remember the Valley representative ever being projected as a 15th Seed...and since the conference season has started, I don't see the Valley trending to a 14.
> 
> Of course, this is NOT the NCAA doing pre or final seeding, it's ESPN....



I don't expect the Valley champ to have a higher seed than 12; however, part of Drake's projected 15 seed has a lot to do with their RPI sitting at 141.  Even though they lead the conference at 3-0, they are one of the lowest-ranked teams in terms of RPI


----------



## Sycamorefan96

BrokerZ said:


> Interesting article on more expansion talks within the MVC.  I don't see much that's new here other than it seems the tide is slowly turning with conference leadership seeming to now understand being proactive is the better route than waiting for your own teams to be poached.
> 
> http://www.valleyhoopsinsider.com/whats-next-on-mvc-expansion/



So the ten teams being considered are Murray State, Belmont, South Dakota State, Oakland, Northern Kentucky, UW-Milwaukee, TX-Arlington, SE Missouri State, Denver, Grand Canyon. So here are my thoughts.

I think it would be a huge mistake to add teams to the conference that are in a state that doesn't border a state a MVC currently resides in. At the end of the day I just don't see TX-Arlington, Denver, or Grand Canyon getting serious consideration. The problem is that those schools may be good now, but when they suck we're still going to have to travel halfway across the country to play them. So let's not get stupid and add teams that are not in the region.

Belmont: Please stop considering Belmont. They've turned us down twice already. It's a little embarrassing at this point that we're even considering adding them. They're also the third most popular college team in Nashville (trail Vandy and TN State).

Murray State: Make this happen!!!

UW-Milwaukee: They play across the street from where Marquette plays. So clearly this is a bad idea right?

Oakland: They're located somewhere near Detroit for those who didn't know. They won the Horizon League last season, and their product is generally good. They play in a tiny arena though and once again play in a market that probably doesn't really care about them.

SEMO: Their product is usually not good, but they do have quite a bit in common with other MVC schools. Their arena is MVC quality and they are located close enough to St Louis that they would probably bring some fans up for Arch Madness. Their location is pretty much perfect. It also keeps Missouri State from appearing to be on an island out there all alone.

South Dakota State: Would be a great add. Their football is already MVFC and their basketball is usually pretty good. I'm not sure they would be willing to leave the Summit League without NDSU (who is not mentioned), and they basically host their conference tournament every year. Also with UND joining the Summit next season, the Dakota "block" is back together.

Northern Kentucky: Made the tournament last season. Play in a newer arena that is very nice. Had a lot of success in D2. The problem once again is that they are overshadowed by Cincinnati and Xavier. However since they are on the opposite side of the river (and in a different state) they have a better chance of gaining a fan base.

*So I guess if I had to choose I would probably pick Murray State and South Dakota State. If SDSU wouldn't join, then I'd go with Northern Kentucky as my #12 option.*


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Different train of thought--expand to 16 teams.  Add all 4 Dakota schools  People there keep telling me they all would jump at the offer.  Then find 2 more with a  least 1 in the north and go to 2 divisions--MVC North and MVC South.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Sycamore Proud said:


> Different train of thought--expand to 16 teams.  Add all 4 Dakota schools  People there keep telling me they all would jump at the offer.  Then find 2 more with a  least 1 in the north and go to 2 divisions--MVC North and MVC South.



The private schools in the MVC would never go for that. I doubt ISU (us) or SIU would either. We were the two schools that allowed USD and UND in the MVFC under the condition that we only had to make one trip to the Dakotas each season. I don't think either school would be too thrilled with having to send WBB, volleyball, etc to North Dakota several times a season. Heck it might be a tough sell to get just SDSU in if they actually are interested.

My guess is that Murray State gets in and then the other school will either be a private or a non-fb public.


----------



## Bluethunder

would not be in favor of expanding past 12 teams.  16 is too many.

I would go after Murray State and Northern Kentucky.


----------



## Gotta Hav

In the first half, Evansville putting the hammer on Bradley 30-14.


----------



## Bluethunder

Aces crush Bradley.

Valpo gets first MVC win over SIU at Valpo.


----------



## treeman

Drake 4-0
Missouri State 3-0
Illinois State 2-1
Bradley 2-2
Southern Illinois 2-2 
Indiana State 2-2
Loyola 1-2
Evansville 1-3
Valpo 1-3
Northern Iowa 0-3


----------



## BankShot

Bluethunder said:


> Aces crush Bradley.
> 
> Discovered that UE's 3rd guard, BOO GIBSON (Sr.) has "chronic" knee problems, which likely means that it's "day-day" as to his game health. Without him, the Aces lose one of their top backcourt defenders and an excellent penetrator, for which the bench can't compensate.


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State, after losing to Drake by 25 earlier, just knocked off Missouri State in Illinois 70-68

Loyola is playing at UNI on ESPNU at this time.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> Illinois State, after losing to Drake by 25 earlier, just knocked off Missouri State in Illinois 70-68
> 
> Loyola is playing at UNI on ESPNU at this time.



Here's the box:

https://www.cbssports.com/college-basketball/gametracker/boxscore/NCAAB_20180107_MOST@ILLST/

It should be noted that the Bears were destroyed _INSIDE_ by Yarbrough & Fayne (both 23 pts.) Fayne also went 9/10 from the line! Redbirds forced 18 TO's (sound familiar?), six (6) by the "Top Dawg" in the MVC, Alize Johnson, while ISU only had 6 TO's. Yes, Evans is healthy & controlling their backcourt now.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola wins at Northern Iowa by 6, UNI will be winless in MVC play as they come to ISU Weds.


----------



## Gotta Hav

ISUCC said:


> UNI will be winless in MVC play as they come to ISU Weds.



JINX!


----------



## treeman

After 4 rounds:

Drake 4-0
Missouri State 3-1
Illinois State 3-1
Loyola 2-2
Bradley 2-2
Southern Illinois 2-2
Indiana State 2-2
Evansville 1-3
Valpo 1-3
Northern Iowa 0-4


----------



## Sycamore Proud

treeman said:


> After 4 rounds:
> 
> Drake 4-0
> Missouri State 3-1
> Illinois State 3-1
> Loyola 2-2
> Bradley 2-2
> Southern Illinois 2-2
> Indiana State 2-2
> Evansville 1-3
> Valpo 1-3
> Northern Iowa 0-4



So close to a 4 way tie for 1st place at 3-1.  That's water under thke bridge.  Let's get ready for UNI.  This is going to be tough, and we need to be ready from the opening tip.


----------



## BankShot

*The Loyola PG that was sick v. ISU*



ISUCC said:


> Loyola wins at Northern Iowa by 6, UNI will be winless in MVC play as they come to ISU Weds.



http://www.loyolaramblers.com/news/...custer-sparks-loyola-to-56-50-win-at-uni.aspx


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamore Proud said:


> So close to a 4 way tie for 1st place at 3-1.  That's water under thke bridge.  Let's get ready for UNI.  This is going to be tough, and we need to be ready from the opening tip.



Just as close to leading the Valley at 4-0, being slotted as a 14 seed on ESPN's Braketology and everyone on here losing their minds with positivity.  Our ability (or inability) to win close games in conference play will be a huge difference this year.  Parody in the Valley is at an all-time high that it's not going to take much to separate 1st from 7th.  Avoiding Thursday in St. Louis will be an absolute MUST.  Any team that avoids Thursday has a legitimate chance of winning the tournament.  It's wide open.

With that being said, does anybody miss Wichita State?  I sure don't.  The league may not have the top-end power that we've had in the past with Creighton and WSU, but overall the league is more competitive and the bottom teams are ranked much higher in terms of RPI.


----------



## treeman

The parity in this conference right now is absolutely insane. All 10 teams have an RPI between 72-165, Meaning anyone can beat anyone on any given night without it being very surprising. At the rate that we are going 12-6 might win the damn thing

Standings after 5:

Drake 4-1
Loyola 3-2
Bradley 3-2
Missouri State 3-2
Illinois State 3-2
Indiana State 3-2
Evansville 2-3
Valpo 2-3
Southern Illinois 2-3
UNI 0-5


----------



## BankShot

Keep in mind, the Aces beat Mo St. last night @ home w/o the services of Sr. G Boo Gibson (chronic knee injury) and Blake Simmons. Aces had seven (7) available players. The 6'9" Lithuanian JC transfer from Vincennes held the Bears down inside, scoring 10 w/ 11 reb. Final Aces stats. v. ISU's Sunday opponent in Springfield, MO:

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=198321


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> The parity in this conference right now is absolutely insane. All 10 teams have an RPI between 72-165, Meaning anyone can beat anyone on any given night without it being very surprising. At the rate that we are going 12-6 might win the damn thing
> 
> Standings after 5:
> 
> Drake 4-1
> Loyola 3-2
> Bradley 3-2
> Missouri State 3-2
> Illinois State 3-2
> Indiana State 3-2
> Evansville 2-3
> Valpo 2-3
> Southern Illinois 2-3
> UNI 0-5



What's worse is we should be 4-1 if we just hold onto our lead in Normal.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> The parity in this conference right now is absolutely insane. All 10 teams have an RPI between 72-165, Meaning anyone can beat anyone on any given night without it being very surprising. At the rate that we are going 12-6 might win the damn thing
> 
> Standings after 5:
> 
> Drake 4-1
> Loyola 3-2
> Bradley 3-2
> Missouri State 3-2
> Illinois State 3-2
> Indiana State 3-2
> Evansville 2-3
> Valpo 2-3
> Southern Illinois 2-3
> UNI 0-5



If the season continues on like this, the tie breaking scenarios for tournament seeding are going to be insane.  The problem is, a couple of years ago they switched the second tie breaker from non-conference strength of schedule to overall adjusted RPI.  If it were still SOS, we'd be in good shape compared to most teams.  Unfortunately, even if we end the conference season with a decent record our RPI will still most likely be in the bottom third.

http://www.mvc-sports.com/documents/2017/6/23/MBB_TiebreakerFormula_.pdf


----------



## BankShot

BankShot said:


> Keep in mind, the Aces beat Mo St. last night @ home w/o the services of Sr. G Boo Gibson (chronic knee injury) and Blake Simmons. Aces had seven (7) available players. The 6'9" Lithuanian JC transfer from Vincennes held the Bears down inside, scoring 10 w/ 11 reb. Final Aces stats. v. ISU's Sunday opponent in Springfield, MO:
> 
> http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=198321



Story:
http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...on-valley-favorite-missouri-state/1013734001/

Key to ISU @ Mo St Sunday may be the same: REBOUNDING


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Story:
> http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...on-valley-favorite-missouri-state/1013734001/
> 
> Key to ISU @ Mo St Sunday may be the same: REBOUNDING



I turned on the MSU/UE game last night after the end of our game with UNI, and was absolutely not impressed with how Missouri State looked down the stretch.  Lusk, in particular, looked out of control.  He was screaming at everyone, pacing the sidelines and overall looked completely overwhelmed and overmatched.  They panned over to him quite a few times and he just looked lost.  I don't know all of the ins-and-outs of that program and all of the distaste for Lusk, but I got a pretty good snapshot of it last night watching him coach in a close ballgame.

Alize Johnson also seemed fine with just shooting threes down the stretch.  MSU was down 5 with about a minute, maybe 45 seconds to go, and he jacked-up a LOOONG three that had no chance.  He's the most athletically gifted player in the league that can pretty much get to the rim whenever he wants, and he took a shot that barely had a prayer.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

BrokerZ said:


> Alize Johnson also seemed fine with just shooting threes down the stretch.  MSU was down 5 with about a minute, maybe 45 seconds to go, and he jacked-up a LOOONG three that had no chance.  He's the most athletically gifted player in the league that can pretty much get to the rim whenever he wants, and he took a shot that barely had a prayer.



We're going to need a healthy Qiydar Davis to defend Johnson.  BK too slow and Hughes not strong enough yet to slow him down.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> I turned on the MSU/UE game last night after the end of our game with UNI, and was absolutely not impressed with how Missouri State looked down the stretch.  Lusk, in particular, looked out of control.  He was screaming at everyone, pacing the sidelines and overall looked completely overwhelmed and overmatched.  They panned over to him quite a few times and he just looked lost.  I don't know all of the ins-and-outs of that program and all of the distaste for Lusk, but I got a pretty good snapshot of it last night watching him coach in a close ballgame.
> 
> Alize Johnson also seemed fine with just shooting threes down the stretch.  MSU was down 5 with about a minute, maybe 45 seconds to go, and he jacked-up a LOOONG three that had no chance.  He's the most athletically gifted player in the league that can pretty much get to the rim whenever he wants, and he took a shot that barely had a prayer.



Agree...@ 6'9", you'd think he'd be unstoppable going to the hoop. Last night, he was 2/8 from 3 pt land. On the season, he's 26%, which I'm sure those 5 NBA scouts last night were weighing heavily in their analysis.


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Agree...@ 6'9", you'd think he'd be unstoppable going to the hoop. Last night, he was 2/8 from 3 pt land. On the season, he's 26%, which I'm sure those 5 NBA scouts last night were weighing heavily in their analysis.



And I bet it's weighing heavily on Alize.  I'm sure he was told that he's a legit NBA prospect, but he has to develop a reliable outside shot.  All NBA teams are searching for the next Draymond Green, an undersized PF that can defend the post and draw defenses away from the rim.  Those tweener players who were once overlooked are now very en vogue as they create matchup problems.  

Alize Johnson can defend and rebound the ball very well, but he has to be able to hit the three.  Otherwise, he's just a skinny PF who won't make it out of summer league.


----------



## treeman

After yesterdays games: 

Drake 5-1
Loyola 4-2
Missouri State 3-2
Indiana State 3-2
Bradley 3-3
Southern 3-3
Ilinois State 3-3
Evansville 2-4
Valpo 2-4
UNI 1-5

We have an opportunity to move into 2nd place with a win today or get shuffled down into the clusterf*** that is 3-3 purgatory


----------



## meistro

Big game today, we really need to at least win one of these next two road games.


----------



## TreeTop

We're the only team in the MVC with under .500 overall record, at 8-10.

Our 169 RPI is the worst in the MVC.

I'm not knocking our team as much as I'm praising the state of the MVC this year.

I love that the Shockers moved on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> We're the only team in the MVC with under .500 overall record, at 8-10.
> 
> Our 169 RPI is the worst in the MVC.
> 
> I'm not knocking our team as much as I'm praising the state of the MVC this year.
> 
> I love that the Shockers moved on.



And yet we’ve had a chance to win every single game we’ve played in the Valley.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> And yet we’ve had a chance to win every single game we’ve played in the Valley.



Totally.  Another reason I wanted us to win today, so the whole conference would be no worse than .500 overall.


----------



## BrokerZ

Current Standings through 3 weeks of conference play:

Drake 5-1
Missouri State 4-2
Loyola 4-2
Bradley 3-3
Southern 3-3
Illinois State 3-3
Indiana State 3-3
Evansville 2-4
Valpo 2-4
UNI 1-5

Here are the Week 4 matchups:

*Tuesday*
Drake @ UNI

*Wednesday*
Bradley @ Illinois State
Indiana State @ Evansville
SIU @ Loyola
Valpo @ MSU

*Saturday*
Illinois Sate @ Indiana State
MSU @ Drake
Evansville @ Bradley

*Sunday*
UNI @ SIU
Loyola @ Valpo

Other than obviously rooting for Sycamore victories, at this point I'm not sure what I want to see happen in each of the other games.  We need to start seeing some separation in the standings at some point or we're all going to be roughly 9-9 and ISU will be screwed from a tiebreaker scenario.  We absolutely need to go 2-0 this week, primarily so that we have potential to hold the tiebreaker by sweeping Evansville (if we can also win at home) and splitting 1-1 with Illinois State to avoid them having the tie breaker against us.


----------



## sycamorebacker

"""""and ISU will be screwed from a tiebreaker scenario. """""

Kind of early to sign off on this, isn't it?


----------



## BrokerZ

sycamorebacker said:


> """""and ISU will be screwed from a tiebreaker scenario. """""
> 
> Kind of early to sign off on this, isn't it?



Did you conveniently not read the first part of that sentence or the rest of my post?  If the majority of the teams in the league are 9-9, yes, Indiana State will be screwed from a tiebreaker scenario.  That means we would have just about gone 1-1 against all teams we played, and the second tie breaker is RPI.  We currently have the lowest RPI in the league, and going .500 the rest of the way is not going to help that all too much.

And I'm talking screwed from an Arch Madness seeding standpoint.  This league is WIDE OPEN, but no Thursday team has ever won in the tournament, and I still don't see that happening this year.  Playing 4 games in 4 days is too much to overcome.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> Did you conveniently not read the first part of that sentence or the rest of my post?  If the majority of the teams in the league are 9-9, yes, Indiana State will be screwed from a tiebreaker scenario.  That means we would have just about gone 1-1 against all teams we played, and the second tie breaker is RPI.  We currently have the lowest RPI in the league, and going .500 the rest of the way is not going to help that all too much.
> 
> And I'm talking screwed from an Arch Madness seeding standpoint.  This league is WIDE OPEN, but no Thursday team has ever won in the tournament, and I still don't see that happening this year.  Playing 4 games in 4 days is too much to overcome.



Most 9-9 teams will be 1-1 against several teams.  I think it's a bit early to get into tiebreakers.  We are currently 1-0 against 3 teams, so there is a lot of playing to do yet.

I don't know how you know who is going to be 9-9.


----------



## BrokerZ

sycamorebacker said:


> Most 9-9 teams will be 1-1 against several teams.  I think it's a bit early to get into tiebreakers.  We are currently 1-0 against 3 teams, so there is a lot of playing to do yet.
> 
> I don't know how you know who is going to be 9-9.



Of course I don't know.  Why talk about anything in advance of anything on here?  Let's just wait until after they happen because, how are any of us going to actually know?!?!?

8 of the 10 MVC teams are either .500 or within one game of being .500.  I didn't go out on a Nostradamus-like limb there to project a lot of teams finishing around 9-9.


----------



## Bluethunder

Drake-UNI about to tip off, should be a good game.

I guess I'm rooting for Drake, if only because our goal is to stay out of the play in rounds, and it looks unlikely that Drake is going to end up there, but UNI is a good candidate to take one of those spots, especially if they lose tonight.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> Drake-UNI about to tip off, should be a good game.
> 
> I guess I'm rooting for Drake, if only because our goal is to stay out of the play in rounds, and it looks unlikely that Drake is going to end up there, but UNI is a good candidate to take one of those spots, especially if they lose tonight.



I agree.  And there is always a chance that UNI will start playing better and move up at the end of the season.


----------



## Bluethunder

Kip Kissenger one of the officials in the Drake-UNI game.

Every time I watch a game that he refs, I always say to myself, " I don't know who's going to win, I don't know which players will have good games or bad games, but I do know the officiating will suck."


----------



## Bluethunder

Drake leads at the half by three.

UNI finished on a 13-0 run, which tells you how dominant Drake was until around the last five minutes or so.


----------



## BankShot

Bluethunder said:


> Drake leads at the half by three.
> 
> UNI finished on a 13-0 run, which tells you how dominant Drake was until around the last five minutes or so.



Not one (1) FT shot by either squad in the 1st half...how often do you hear or see this? 29-26.


----------



## Bluethunder

Didn't realize this until the announcers mentioned it, but the Drake seniors have never beaten UNI.


----------



## BankShot

Bluethunder said:


> Didn't realize this until the announcers mentioned it, but the Drake seniors have never beaten UNI.



Don't think it's gonna happen tonight...I'm listening to the Drake broadcast, and they're not happy re: the T on Medved...saying that Kissinger's "staring him down!" :lol:


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI rolling now and pulling away, up 11 with 7 minutes to play


----------



## sycamorebacker

Well, you ruined it by rooting for Drake.


----------



## BankShot

Kept Drake off the offensive boards - "1 & done" tonight killed the Dawgs. Might be the start of a NEW UNI tonight...


----------



## Bluethunder

Probably true.  I've often said with my luck, I should start hating all the teams I love and they would probably start doing better.

UNI cruises in the second half for a double digit win.


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> Well, you ruined it by rooting for Drake.



Screw Drake...lol

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=191323


----------



## meistro

Our two games this week are the most important of the year. Really need to go 2-0. It's gonna be a dog fight for the top 6 spots this year.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Bluethunder said:


> Probably true.  I've often said with my luck, I should start hating all the teams I love and they would probably start doing better.
> 
> UNI cruises in the second half for a double digit win.



There really isn't any team in the MVC I hate anymore now that Wichita is gone. I've always liked Northern Iowa. Despite all their success I've never really heard any of their fans talk about how much they hate the MVC and how they need to leave for a better conference. Their coach is also like-able.

My bet is that UNI gets the AQ to the NCAA tournament this year. They remind me a lot of their team they had a few years ago. Did great in the non-conference, struggled early in conference play, won St Louis, and then should've made the Sweet 16. I think this UNI team is more than capable of winning an NCAA tournament game when they are playing well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> There really isn't any team in the MVC I hate anymore now that Wichita is gone. I've always liked Northern Iowa. Despite all their success I've never really heard any of their fans talk about how much they hate the MVC and how they need to leave for a better conference. Their coach is also like-able.
> 
> My bet is that UNI gets the AQ to the NCAA tournament this year. They remind me a lot of their team they had a few years ago. Did great in the non-conference, struggled early in conference play, won St Louis, and then should've made the Sweet 16. I think this UNI team is more than capable of winning an NCAA tournament game when they are playing well.



When Missouri State is good, they're it. Outside of Wichita State, they have the only fan base that drives me up the wall. Every time I've been to Arch Madness and they've been good, their fans have been unbearable -- no pun intended.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> When Missouri State is good, they're it. Outside of Wichita State, they have the only fan base that drives me up the wall. Every time I've been to Arch Madness and they've been good, their fans have been unbearable -- no pun intended.





Southgrad07 said:


> Stop making sense Jason..



Stop being clever Jason...


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> When Missouri State is good, they're it. Outside of Wichita State, they have the only fan base that drives me up the wall. Every time I've been to Arch Madness and they've been good, their fans have been unbearable -- no pun intended.



Whatever happened to the attorney from MSU that used to provide insider PICS of the "Sugar Bears?" Now that was DIPLOMACY...:gramps:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Whatever happened to the attorney from MSU that used to provide insider PICS of the "Sugar Bears?" Now that was DIPLOMACY...:gramps:




If you're talking about agrinut, I dunno but he was the coolest Bears fan I had ever met. He was down to Earth and I enjoyed his contributions.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State defeats Bradley.

Valpo up two at Missouri State with 11 min to go

Loyola up 13 over Salukis with 13 min to go.


----------



## Bluethunder

Ndiana state wins

Missouri State wins

Illinois State wins 

Loyola wins


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bluethunder said:


> Ndiana state wins
> 
> Missouri State wins
> 
> Illinois State wins
> 
> Loyola wins



Your top line has a nice sound to it.  Keep it going Sycamores!


----------



## treeman

Loyola 5-2
Missouri State 5-2
Drake 5-2
Illinois State 4-3
Indiana State 4-3
Bradley 3-4
Southern Illinois 3-4
Evansville 2-5
Valpo 2-5
UNI 2-5

Dear Indiana State Basketball Gods, can you please allow our beloved Sycamores to go on a winning streak and take control of this league? - Sincerely every ISU fan


----------



## treeman

Loyola 6-2
Drake 6-2
Missouri State 5-3
Indiana State 5-3
Bradley 4-4
Southern 4-4
Illinois State 4-4
Evansville 2-6
Valpo 2-6
UNI 2-6


----------



## BrokerZ

Because RPI is unfortunately an important number based on it being in the tie-breaker formula, here's where everyone stands at the moment:

Loyola 6-2 (62)
Drake 6-2 (139)
Missouri State 5-3 (70)
Indiana State 5-3 (140)
Illinois State 4-4 (93)
Bradley 4-4 (108)
Southern Illinois 4-4 (120)
Evansville 2-6 (127)
UNI 2-6 (134)
Valparaiso 2-6 (159)

This just further reiterates how dumb it is for RPI to be a tie-breaker and also how dumb it is for the NCAA selection committee to take it into consideration.


----------



## TreeTop

BrokerZ said:


> Because RPI is unfortunately an important number based on it being in the tie-breaker formula, here's where everyone stands at the moment:
> 
> Loyola 6-2 (62)
> Drake 6-2 (139)
> Missouri State 5-3 (70)
> Indiana State 5-3 (140)
> Illinois State 4-4 (93)
> Bradley 4-4 (108)
> Southern Illinois 4-4 (120)
> Evansville 2-6 (127)
> UNI 2-6 (134)
> Valparaiso 2-6 (159)
> 
> This just further reiterates how dumb it is for RPI to be a tie-breaker and also how dumb it is for the NCAA selection committee to take it into consideration.



What's additionally annoying about that, is...before the ILS game, our RPI was 138 and ILS was 94.


----------



## meistro

Didn't want to start a new thread. But, had to comment on the IU/Maryland game I just finished watching. I routinely watch IU games these days just to see if they get beat. I watched the second half and that was so hard on the eyes. Just a brutal game. Maryland looked like they couldn't care less if they won. Just mental mistake after mental mistake and IU not much better. The bottom half of the big ten is just not good at all and if they get more than 4 teams in the tournament, it's a travesty. And the kicker was the announcer saying it was a great game. Just because it was close doesn't make it a great game. Purdue and Michigan state are really good then a couple other good teams and then turds. I just hate to see teams put in the tournament just because they're from a power conference and I guarantee there will be 1 or 2 big ten teams taken over more deserving mid majors.


----------



## nwi stater

Always thought the big ten was over rated....


----------



## Southgrad07

Big ten has had some awesome seasons recently where there were at least 6-7 deserving teams..you're right tho this ain't one of them. I think 4 is tops. Purdue and mich at are really good. Ohio state is having a nice year and Michigan belongs in as a lower at large..beyond that.. yuck..I bet they get a 5th in Maryland or if someone lucks into a big home win or two..if IU makes it my head will explode..they weren't good to begin with and won't have d.davis the rest of the season. The fact that they are competing in the league says all you need to know about the big ten this yr


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Bradley up 20-8 on MSU with 10 to go in the 1st half.

22-11 BU leads with 8 to go (1st Half). Alize Johnson also picked up his third foul. Not looking good for MSU.


----------



## Southgrad07

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Bradley up 20-8 on MSU with 10 to go in the 1st half.
> 
> 22-11 BU leads with 8 to go (1st Half). Alize Johnson also picked up his third foul. Not looking good for MSU.



Yeah watching it. Best case scenario for BU. BU guards it but they are throwing random shit in and Johnson being taken out has made a difference


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I was hoping MSU would win. It would be nice for us to be able to beat them on Sunday and put them potentially three games behind us.


----------



## Southgrad07

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I was hoping MSU would win. It would be nice for us to be able to beat them on Sunday and put them potentially three games behind us.



Depends how you look at it. If we are just trying to avoid Thursday go MSU. If we want to compete for a title go BU


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The way I look at it is we play Loyola and MSU at home still. I think Drake will probably end up dropping some more down the road too. We need to worry about avoiding Thursday and then worry about winning the conference in my opinion. A loss against SIU and everyone on this board is going to be freaking out again. 

But Bradley is up 45-30 right now. I just don't see MSU winning this one.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamorefan96 said:


> The way I look at it is we play Loyola and MSU at home still. I think Drake will probably end up dropping some more down the road too. We need to worry about avoiding Thursday and then worry about winning the conference in my opinion. A loss against SIU and everyone on this board is going to be freaking out again.
> 
> But Bradley is up 45-30 right now. I just don't see MSU winning this one.



You’re in a tie for second place a roughly the halfway point no?? 

With a beat up Southern IL team and Bradley at home this weekend. So you go .500 and we’re still in the hunt you win both and your either tied for the lead or still a close second. 

Of course avoid Thursday is always the goal - from a fans perspective. 

But we need to aim higher. This league is ours for the taking, it aint often a scenario like this presents it’s self. A lot of other teams still in the hunt too but most other teams don’t have JB and BScott so yeah you try and win the league and you don’t hesitate in saying that is what our team is trying to do.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You’re in a tie for second place a roughly the halfway point no??
> 
> With a beat up Southern IL team and Bradley at home this weekend. So you go .500 and we’re still in the hunt you win both and your either tied for the lead or still a close second.
> 
> Of course avoid Thursday is always the goal - from a fans perspective.
> 
> But we need to aim higher. This league is ours for the taking, it aint often a scenario like this presents it’s self. A lot of other teams still in the hunt too but most other teams don’t have JB and BScott so yeah you try and win the league and you don’t hesitate in saying that is what our team is trying to do.



I honestly don't care how we finish in the standings as long as we're not on Thursday. I do care that we just keep getting better and stronger so that we head into Arch Madness with the intention of winning the damn thing and going to the tournament. If every one of our guys buys in and commits to that goal, it's doable. All they need to do is be consistent on the court and play within themselves.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I honestly don't care how we finish in the standings as long as we're not on Thursday. I do care that we just keep getting better and stronger so that we head into Arch Madness with the intention of winning the damn thing and going to the tournament. If every one of our guys buys in and commits to that goal, it's doable. All they need to do is be consistent on the court and play within themselves.



I agree.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> I honestly don't care how we finish in the standings as long as we're not on Thursday. I do care that we just keep getting better and stronger so that we head into Arch Madness with the intention of winning the damn thing and going to the tournament. If every one of our guys buys in and commits to that goal, it's doable. All they need to do is be consistent on the court and play within themselves.



Yeah this is my goal as well. Obviously if we won the MVC that would be pretty awesome and it would at least guarantee us a spot in the NIT. The sad thing is that I try not too get too overly excited because I typically get let down when I do.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bradley must be playing some wicked defense.  Johnson has 3 and 3 with 4 min to go.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Bradley must be playing some wicked defense.  Johnson has 3 and 3 with 4 min to go.



My guess is maybe they put Elijah Childs on him? I think that kid is going to be good.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

sycamorebacker said:


> Bradley must be playing some wicked defense.  Johnson has 3 and 3 with 4 min to go.



From what I've heard from other fans is that Bradley's strength is their defense. They also play really good in Peoria.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

72-52 Bradley wins. ISU is now in third all alone for now. We really need to beat SIU tomorrow night.


----------



## treeman

Not current valley race news, but Illinois state just lost their big time recruit Chris Payton. He is a junior and his stock has risen since committing to the redbirds early. Rumors are some big dogs are calling him like Kansas.


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamorefan96 said:


> From what I've heard from other fans is that Bradley's strength is their defense. They also play really good in Peoria.



Bradley does an excellent job defending inside the three point line, which is part of why Alize Johnson struggled so much.  They definitely do play much better in Peoria as they're undefeated at home this year.  

Where they struggle is defending the three and giving up offensive rebounds.  Those are two strengths of our offense at the moment.  I like our chances at home coming up this weekend, but no doubt....Bradley is pretty good.

Also, reading through the game notes from last night's MSU/Bradley game, Alize Johnson picked up 2 fouls in the first 90 seconds of the game.  He then picked up his third foul with 8 minutes to play in the first half.  His foul trouble neutralized him for most of the night.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> Not current valley race news, but Illinois state just lost their big time recruit Chris Payton. He is a junior and his stock has risen since committing to the redbirds early. Rumors are some big dogs are calling him like Kansas.



I saw that yesterday, too.  I think he's a local Bloomington kid too, right?  He had an Illinois offer that he didn't initially take, and I wonder if he's been watching Underwood and staying in contact and now like what he's seen/hears?


----------



## meistro

Drake got smoked at home. Illinois state made it close. Still in good shape to stay out of Thursday if we can win Sunday. A win tonight could have given us a real shot at the conference title


----------



## meistro

Looking at Loyola's remaining schedule, and I'd think they're in the drivers seat right now. I think they'll go no worse than 13-5 in conference.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Yes.  If they keep it up, looks like we're playing for 2nd.


----------



## treeman

Loyola 7-2
Drake 6-3
Bradley 5-4
Missouri State 5-4
Southern Illinois 5-4
Indiana State 5-4
Illinios State 4-5
Evansville 3-6
UNI 3-6
Valpo 2-7


----------



## BrokerZ

meistro said:


> Looking at Loyola's remaining schedule, and I'd think they're in the drivers seat right now. I think they'll go no worse than 13-5 in conference.



They’re the best overall offensive and defensive team in the Valley.  They really don’t have any deficiencies to exploit relative to the rest of the conference.  We were damn lucky to have played them early in the schedule when they didn’t have Custer.


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville knocks Drake in the Pocket City.  Big win for Eville, bad loss for Drake.  This helps us if the goal is to win the conference.  Hurts a little if the goal is merely to stay out of Thursday.  If Eville had lost they would almost certainly be a Thursday team.  Still might, but they have more life now.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Well ya know in a perfect world we would get the chanpiossip and Evansville gets Thursday night!  That sounds good to me!


----------



## ISUCC

Southern Illinois wins at Missouri State 79-77, so a big road win for SIU.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Loyola wins at home against UNI 70-47. It appears that Loyola might run away with the MVC Reg Season championship this season. 

If the season ended today the seeding for St Louis:

1) Loyola 8-2
2) Drake 6-4 (1-0 vs SIU, 1-0 vs BU)
3) Bradley 6-4 (1-0 vs SIU)
4) Southern Illinois 6-4
5) Illinois State 5-5 (1-0 vs MSU, 1-1 vs INST)
6) Missouri State 5-5 (1-0 vs INST)
7) Indiana State 5-5
8) Evansville 4-6
9) Northern Iowa 3-7
10) Valparaiso 2-8


----------



## TreeTop

LOYOLA....Since their first season in The Valley, 2013-2014, the most number of Valley games they've ever won is eight.  They've matched that win total this season with eight games to go.

Also, that first season, they finished 4-14.  I don't think anyone would have predicted that just four years later they'd be the team to beat in The Valley.


----------



## treeman

With Missouri State at 5-6 and currently playing on Thursday, do you think Alize Johnson will be picked POY if the current trend continues for the Bears?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> With Missouri State at 5-6 and currently playing on Thursday, do you think Alize Johnson will be picked POY if the current trend continues for the Bears?



Probably but a case could easily be made that he shouldn't be.


----------



## jturner38

treeman said:


> With Missouri State at 5-6 and currently playing on Thursday, do you think Alize Johnson will be picked POY if the current trend continues for the Bears?



I don't even know how you should look at it. Do you look at as who is the best player in the conference regardless of team record or do you look at it as who is the most valuable to their team. If wins play a factor then Mo St playing on a Thursday night should have a negative affect in the race for Johnson. But MO St issue hasn't been Johnson 98% of the time. Lusk just cant coach.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jturner38 said:


> I don't even know how you should look at it. Do you look at as who is the best player in the conference regardless of team record or do you look at it as who is the most valuable to their team. If wins play a factor then Mo St playing on a Thursday night should have a negative affect in the race for Johnson. But MO St issue hasn't been Johnson 98% of the time. Lusk just cant coach.



I don't buy the Lusk "just can't coach" philosophy. That's a cop out when guys on the floor aren't 1) putting the ball through the hoop and 2) playing defense for 40 minutes. When guys are doing both consistently and you're losing because of an adjustment here and there, we can start having those discussions. Jimmy's and Joe's over Xs and Os. 

Alize's conference numbers aren't awe inspiring. In the last four games, he's had one great game, one good game and two stinkers. They've lost all four. If you're the runaway conference player-of-the-year, you can't go 0-9 against Drake that doesn't have a single player that can match up with him physically. If he is a NBA prospect, he should be putting up 20ppg+ in this league, especially when it is way down in terms of front court talent. So you're 98% number is 100% false. Big players make shots and win games, especially supposed NBA talents.


----------



## Bluethunder

Reed Timmer - POY


----------



## TreeTop

Bluethunder said:


> Reed Timmer - POY



Maybe.  Though Drake is trending downward with three straight losses and next plays on the road vs Bradley and then on the road vs Loyola.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Reed Timmer has my vote right now too. He by far and away is Drake's most important player. I think without him they would already be a lock for Thursday. 

Alize Johnson is good, but I feel like he's a little overhyped. His best skill is rebounding. His shooting could use some work. In the MSU games I've watched most of his points seem to come from offensive rebounds.


----------



## treeman

Loyola 8-3
Bradley 7-4
Southern 7-4
Illinois State 6-5
Drake 6-5
Missouri State 5-6
Evansville 5-6
Indiana State 5-6
Valpo 3-8
UNI 3-8


----------



## BankShot

Talk about race horse basketball...Mo St shooting 68% from the field, w/ Frosh G Lawrence Lawrence 5/7 3's - and they're DOWN 52-43! Loyola is shooting 64%...went last 4 min w/o scoring.

Loyola is #2 team in the country in* home FG%*.

3,592 attendance...best yet this season!

In one of the threads, forumites were presenting their POY candidates. Mine is CUSTER of Loyola: he's the plug that makes the Rambler's roll!

Loyola playing as if Jerry Palm's #12 West Regional seed is an embarrassment.

97-75 final.

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=189602


----------



## meistro

If the home teams win tonight, we'll be tied for 6th. As all games are, Wed against MSU is the biggest game of the year.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

meistro said:


> If the home teams win tonight, we'll be tied for 6th. As all games are, *Wed* against MSU is the biggest game of the year.





Tuesday unless my ticket if printed with the wrong date.


----------



## Southgrad07

Tuesday it is..big one


----------



## BankShot

At the very least, ISU fans can have their "NBA Specs" on to see if the Bear's AJ has what it takes to make the grade @ the next level. We'll take a vote AFTER the game for the "scouts" to see.  :headscratch:


----------



## treeman

Loyola 9-3
Southern 8-4
Bradley 7-5
Illinois State 7-5
Drake 7-5
Indiana State 6-6
Missouri State 5-7
Evansville 5-7
Valpo 3-9
UNI 3-9


----------



## jturner38

I think Loyola PG might end up getting POY.


----------



## BrokerZ

We're going to have to get to 9-9 at least to avoid Thursday in St. Louis.  I don't know about the rest of you, but looking at the rest of our schedule with games against Loyola, SIU and Bradley...I don't see us going 3-2 over our final 5 games.

Thursday, here we come.


----------



## BrokerZ

Milik Yarbrough arrested earlier this morning. Yet another one of Muller’s players arrested...shocker. 

http://www.pantagraph.com/sports/co...cle_af4bb1e8-210a-5a45-8e10-f451493a5a8c.html


----------



## treeman

BrokerZ said:


> Milik Yarbrough arrested earlier this morning. Yet another one of Muller’s players arrested...shocker.
> 
> http://www.pantagraph.com/sports/co...cle_af4bb1e8-210a-5a45-8e10-f451493a5a8c.html



ointandlaugh:ointandlaugh:ointandlaugh:ointandlaugh:

This just in: Muller will have Yarbrough sit out the first 2 minutes of warm-ups. :smile:


----------



## TreeTop

Big game tonight.  Every Sycamore fan should be rooting strongly for SIU. Go Hinson!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm not rooting for other teams to win or lose at this point. We've made our bed - I'm going to lay right in it and feel sorry for myself. I don't want any help from other teams to get out of this mess we find ourselves in. For the love of God Mary Simmons and that shit sandwich that is Evansville basketball is ahead of us in the standings - it should never have happened like this. I aint cheering for any other team in the Valley to help us out. If we can't help ourselves we don't deserve to be helped by others.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm not rooting for other teams to win or lose at this point. We've made our bed - I'm going to lay right in it and feel sorry for myself. I don't want any help from other teams to get out of this mess we find ourselves in. For the love of God Mary Simmons and that shit sandwich that is Evansville basketball is ahead of us in the standings - it should never have happened like this. I aint cheering for any other team in the Valley to help us out. If we can't help ourselves we don't deserve to be helped by others.



I totally get that point of view, and I don't entirely disagree.  

I also believe any team, even us, could catch lightening in a bottle at Arch Madness and win three games in a row.  I do not believe The Sycamores could could win four games in a row.  So I do hope we can avoid Thursday, no matter the method.


----------



## BrokerZ

TreeTop said:


> I totally get that point of view, and I don't entirely disagree.
> 
> I also believe any team, even us, could catch lightening in a bottle at Arch Madness and win three games in a row.  I do not believe The Sycamores could could win four games in a row.  So I do hope we can avoid Thursday, no matter the method.



I'm probably one of the more optimistic persons on this message board, but even I can't see a path to us avoiding Thursday.  Here are our remaining games.  You need to find AT LEAST 3 wins out of this group:

vs. Loyola (best team in the conference with everyone healthy)
@ Drake (we matchup well with them, but this is a road game and Drake already beat us at home)
vs. SIU (playing their best basketball of the year right now; possibly a win since it's at home)
vs. Evansville (this should hopefully be a win since we already beat UE and it's a home game)
@ Bradley (we showed no ability to beat them at home, so I don't see it happening on the road)

This looks like a 1-4 or 2-3 finish, which puts us at 7-11 or 8-10 overall.  That's not going to be enough this year with many tie breakers not working in our favor.  We're finishing in 7th or 8th.  If we sack up and beat Loyola I may change my opinion, but I see that as a very long shot at this point.


----------



## meistro

BrokerZ said:


> I'm probably one of the more optimistic persons on this message board, but even I can't see a path to us avoiding Thursday.  Here are our remaining games.  You need to find AT LEAST 3 wins out of this group:
> 
> vs. Loyola (best team in the conference with everyone healthy)
> @ Drake (we matchup well with them, but this is a road game and Drake already beat us at home)
> vs. SIU (playing their best basketball of the year right now; possibly a win since it's at home)
> vs. Evansville (this should hopefully be a win since we already beat UE and it's a home game)
> @ Bradley (we showed no ability to beat them at home, so I don't see it happening on the road)
> 
> This looks like a 1-4 or 2-3 finish, which puts us at 7-11 or 8-10 overall.  That's not going to be enough this year with many tie breakers not working in our favor.  We're finishing in 7th or 8th.  If we sack up and beat Loyola I may change my opinion, but I see that as a very long shot at this point.



I was sitting around last night watching college basketball and getting pissed at the situation we find ourselves in. Fact is, if you look at the other teams schedules and take into account the tiebreakers. We really need to go 4~1. I’m pissed for multiple reasons. 1 I was really looking forward to going to St. Louis, but refuse to go if we’re a Thursday team. 2 We should never have been in this situation. 3 Another wasted season of ISU basketball.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I thought for a long time based on talent alone that this team could potentially make a 3 game run in STL. 

I am no longer on that bandwagon - this team is not disciplined, this team is selfish and this team has no identity. 

That is why staying out of Thursday really is irrelevant at this point. That all matters until it doesn’t really matter anymore. Even if they were to win on Saturday by 1 point or 30 points it wouldn’t tell me a thing about this team. It will tell me what I already know - they are talented. That we know - beyond that they can be a lot of different things and most of them are not good. 

Generally I take the - hey just wipe the slate clean and get a fresh start. I’m convinced it will not matter with this group.


----------



## TreeTop

I try to use my time machine only when absolutely necessary, such as the time I introduced the dinosaurs to the Bubonic Plague, assuring their extinction so that humans wouldn't have to live in a civilization where we fear being eaten or stepped on by dinosaurs on a daily basis.  But I digress.  I just returned from March 4th, 2018...it turns out that we do win four games in St. Louis!  Let the early celebrating begin!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> I try to use my time machine only when absolutely necessary, such as the time I introduced the dinosaurs to the Bubonic Plague, assuring their extinction so that humans wouldn't have to live in a civilization where we fear being eaten or stepped on by dinosaurs on a daily basis.  But I digress.  I just returned from March 4th, 2018...it turns out that we do win four games in St. Louis!  Let the early celebrating begin!



HA! That would be the best kind of wrong I ever was... I knew we couldn't win 3 games in STL but I didn't say we couldn't win 4. 

We can't win 3 games or 4 games in STL.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I thought for a long time based on talent alone that this team could potentially make a 3 game run in STL.
> 
> I am no longer on that bandwagon - this team is not disciplined, this team is selfish and this team has no identity.
> 
> That is why staying out of Thursday really is irrelevant at this point. That all matters until it doesn’t really matter anymore. Even if they were to win on Saturday by 1 point or 30 points it wouldn’t tell me a thing about this team. It will tell me what I already know - they are talented. That we know - beyond that they can be a lot of different things and most of them are not good.
> 
> Generally I take the - hey just wipe the slate clean and get a fresh start. I’m convinced it will not matter with this group.



Every year as a Sycamore basketball fan brings it's own disappointment. If this team ends up as a Thursday team, it would be one of the biggest disappointments in recent history, because I truly feel this team has talent. So frustrating, wasted opportunities.


----------



## BrokerZ

For those that still care, here are the latest standings with 4 games to play:

1. Loyola (11-3)
2. Southern Illinois (9-5)
3. Illinois State (8-6)
4. Drake (8-6)
5. Bradley (7-7)
6. Missouri State (7-7)
7. Indiana State (6-8)
8. Evansville (6-8)
9. Northern Iowa (4-10)
10. Valparaiso (4-10)

With 4 games to play, we need to go 3-1 in order to avoid Thursday.  That has to include a road win @ Bradley or I believe tie breakers will force us down no matter what.  Basically, we can lose to SIU but the rest have to be wins.  

I already have my flight booked for Thursday to St. Louis, so I don't see this happening.  But...I'm saying there's a chance.


----------



## BankShot

Anyone catch this beauty on ESPN3 tonight? (UE @ UNI)

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=191327

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Aces shot NO FT's the whole game...UNI went the last ten (10) min w/o scoring  FG...and still won. Guess that UNI got "participation points."


----------



## meistro

BankShot said:


> Anyone catch this beauty on ESPN3 tonight? (UE @ UNI)
> 
> http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=191327
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Aces shot NO FT's the whole game...UNI went the last ten (10) min w/o scoring  FG...and still won. Guess that UNI got "participation points."



Taylor had 26. No other Ace over 5


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Aces were called for 18 fouls, and the Panthers totaled 9.  The Panthers shot 19 free throws.  Wow!  II'm somewhat shocked that Marty didn't get booted from this one.  Perhaps he should have--would have let his guys know he was working for them.


----------



## BankShot

Aces are hurting in the backcourt now, w/ Smith & Gibson out. Smith should've never been playing after allegedly tearing ligaments in the ankle, then being "approved for p/t" nine (9) days later. Hell, that borders on "child abuse"...:wacko:


----------



## TreeTop

Let's see if this bit of press jinxes the Ramblers and they lose tonight...

https://www.midmajormadness.com/201...ach-missouri-valley-mid-major-ncaa-tournament


----------



## BankShot

MSU 78 SIU 77 w/ :56 sec left in OT...

79-78 Dawgs w :29 sec in OT

SIU wins 81-80...refs had to go to TV screen to nullify Church's last second basket & preserve win.

http://www.sidearmstats.com/siu/mbball/

*Bears had 17 TO's v. SIU's 6.
*6th straight win where SIU outscored their opponent in the paint.


----------



## treeman

Loyola 12-3
Southern 10-5
Drake 9-6
Bradley 8-7
Illinois State 8-7
Missouri State 7-8
Evansville 6-9
Indiana State 6-9
UNI 5-10
Valpo 4-11


----------



## TreeTop

Mathematically speaking...

We could finish as low as 10th.

Miraculously speaking...

We could finish as high as 6th and avoid Thursday.  We have to win out and MSU had to lose out.


----------



## bent20

TreeTop said:


> Mathematically speaking...
> 
> We could finish as low as 10th.
> 
> Miraculously speaking...
> 
> We could finish as high as 6th and avoid Thursday.  We have to win out and MSU had to lose out.



We deserve 10th with the effort most of the guys are showing.


----------



## goindystate

Drake won at Missouri State today

Loyola won at Evansville also


----------



## pbutler218

Nice to see we're not the only team Timmer can torch the nets against.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Timmer made a three with 0.9 to go and was fouled by Alize Johnson which gave Drake a 4 point win. Timmer deserves MVC POY this year.


----------



## BankShot

What's Drake, 16-13/10-6? Missouri St. is the biggest flop in the MVC this season @ 17-12/7-9. I'll admit, I thought the Bears would win this one. That 1 pt. loss @ SIU must've hit 'em hard.

I'll stick w/ Loyola's Custer, who makes that machine (23-5/13-3) run in high gear. 

Where Timmer had 20 pts/6 reb/_*0 assists*_ today, Loyola's Custer went 17/7/*6* v. UE in E-ville. Custer has a far greater impact on Loyola's overall game than does Timmer on Drake.  

The BIGGEST game in the MVC this year is @ SIU Wed night, when Loyola visits "Barryland." The Ramblers closeout the season in Chicago v. IL St. If Custer/Loyola close out the reg. season w/ a bang, Custer will be MVP. Just my 2 cents.

https://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/standings/conference/MVC


----------



## treeman

For those that still care:

Loyola 13-3
Southern 11-5
Drake 10-6
Illinois State 9-7
Bradley 8-8
Missouri State 7-9
Evansville 6-10
Indiana State 6-10
Valpo 5-11
UNI 5-11


----------



## jturner38

treeman said:


> For those that still care:
> 
> Loyola 13-3
> Southern 11-5
> Drake 10-6
> Illinois State 9-7
> Bradley 8-8
> Missouri State 7-9
> Evansville 6-10
> Indiana State 6-10
> Valpo 5-11
> UNI 5-11



So we still could get 6th seed if we win last two games and MO St loses last two games?


----------



## treeman

jturner38 said:


> So we still could get 6th seed if we win last two games and MO St loses last two games?



I could also start shitting out golden nuggets and retire early. But I'm not counting on it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Alize Johnson isn't going to let that happen. Then again he's not playing against us at the Hulman Center so it's entirely possible... 

I could see them losing one of two. Which almost assures that we will not win 2 of 2.


----------



## BrokerZ

jturner38 said:


> So we still could get 6th seed if we win last two games and MO St loses last two games?



That's going to require Bradley winning on the road (not likely) against Missouri State, and it's going to require Bradley losing at home (not likely) against us.

So, to summarize...it's not likely.


----------



## BrokerZ

Well, everyone did their parts tonight.  Bradley pulled out a road win in Springfield while we, despite setting college basketball back several years in the process, won tonight as well.  It all comes down to Saturday. 

Missouri State travels to Cedar Falls to take on UNI. It’s been a while since these two teams last played, with MSU winning at home against UNI in their third game of the conference season, 62-55. Alize Johnson had 24 and 20 in that game, and I still don’t think UNI has anyone to guard him.  UNI may be favored in the game since it’s at home, but it’s probably a pick-em. 

We have to travel to Peoria where the Braves seemingly never lose. A tall order for sure.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

BrokerZ said:


> Well, everyone did their parts tonight.  Bradley pulled out a road win in Springfield while we, despite setting college basketball back several years in the process, won tonight as well.  It all comes down to Saturday.
> 
> Missouri State travels to Cedar Falls to take on UNI. It’s been a while since these two teams last played, with MSU winning at home against UNI in their third game of the conference season, 62-55. Alize Johnson had 24 and 20 in that game, and I still don’t think UNI has anyone to guard him.  UNI may be favored in the game since it’s at home, but it’s probably a pick-em.
> 
> We have to travel to Peoria where the Braves seemingly never lose. A tall order for sure.



The sad thing is if we took care of business against Valpo on the road, Bradley at home, SIU at home, Drake at home, and Illinois State on the road next Thursday would be day none of us would be talking about because we would have seated our self in the top half of the MVC. We would probably be talking about our plans in St. Louis and our chances to win in St. Louis. But this will make for an interesting day Saturday for us as at least their is something to play for. Unfortunately, I'm not confident we can win in Peoria and don't have a lot of faith in UNI beating MSU. But their is still that glimmer of hope.


----------



## treeman

Loyola 14-3
Southern 11-6
Illinois State 10-7
Drake 10-7
Bradley 9-8
Missouri State 7-10
Indiana State 7-10
Evansville 6-11
UNI 6-11
Valpo 5-10


----------



## BrokerZ

We’ll know where we stand before or very close to the start of our game on Saturday since MSU/UNI tip-off early and we play later in the afternoon. If MSU wins that game the outcome of our Bradley game won’t matter.  The highest we can finish is 6th and the lowest we can finish is 7th, and MSU has to lay their cards down first.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

BrokerZ said:


> We’ll know where we stand before or very close to the start of our game on Saturday since MSU/UNI tip-off early and we play later in the afternoon. If MSU wins that game the outcome of our Bradley game won’t matter.  The highest we can finish is 6th and the lowest we can finish is 7th, and MSU has to lay their cards down first.



Well the worst outcome is we are the #1 seed on Thursday.


----------



## ISUCC

well, UNI is up big on Missouri State, halftime, can UNI win? And if so, can we win at Bradley?


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> well, UNI is up big on Missouri State, halftime, can UNI win? And if so, can we win at Bradley?



So far, so good.  Let’s see if UNI can finish them off. MSU’s offense looks terrible right now. Everyone just throws the ball to Alize and stands around and hopes he does something with it.  UNI is doing a good job rebounding, as well.


----------



## BrokerZ

Weird day in the Valley. Evansville absolutely beat down SIU while Valpo takes down Drake on the road on Drake’s senior day.  

Truly, Arch Madness will be wide open.


----------



## treeman

FINAL STANDINGS

Loyola 15-3
Southern 11-7
Illinois State 10-8
Drake 10-8
Bradley 9-9
Indiana State 8-10
Evansville 7-11
Missouri State 7-11
UNI 7-11
Valpo 6-12


----------



## Bluethunder

Man, MSU pre season number one with a bunch of upperclassmen on the roster and a guy being looked at by the NBA and they end up in the PIG. Wow.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Man, MSU pre season number one with a bunch of upperclassmen on the roster and a guy being looked at by the NBA and they end up in the PIG. Wow.



I just don’t see how Lusk saves his job without a miraculous tournament run.


----------



## Southgrad07

BrokerZ said:


> I just don’t see how Lusk saves his job without a miraculous tournament run.



Oh he's toast beyond them running the table..and deservedly so..no excuse not to be competing for the valley title with that roster let alone be on Thursday..that combined with him never having a successful season in his what 7 years? Bye bye


----------



## BrokerZ

Southgrad07 said:


> Oh he's toast beyond them running the table..and deservedly so..no excuse not to be competing for the valley title with that roster let alone be on Thursday..that combined with him never having a successful season in his what 7 years? Bye bye



Yep. 7 years a shear coach. Under .500 overall record and has never finished above .500 in conference play.  He’s lucky he’s lasted this long.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

In other news. Murray State just won the Ohio Valley Conference title and Northern Kentucky just won the Horizon League title. If the league is indeed wanting to expand to 12 this off season, there are the two teams I'd pick.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sycamorefan96 said:


> In other news. Murray State just won the Ohio Valley Conference title and Northern Kentucky just won the Horizon League title. If the league is indeed wanting to expand to 12 this off season, there are the two teams I'd pick.



I would agree.  They would be my two choices as well.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sycamorefan96 said:


> In other news. Murray State just won the Ohio Valley Conference title and Northern Kentucky just won the Horizon League title. If the league is indeed wanting to expand to 12 this off season, there are the two teams I'd pick.



Does the Valley have the attraction from these programs it once did?   All 3 conferences are going to be 1 bid leagues.  I guess I'm not so sure the move on their part is as appealing as it once could have been.


----------



## BrokerZ

Lusk is out as Missouri State. They announced his firing today.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> Lusk is out as Missouri State. They announced his firing today.



If Marty Simmons isn’t next I will be shocked


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> If Marty Simmons isn’t next I will be shocked



I believe (but am far from positive) that Marty is locked into a terrible deal for the school much like ISU with Lansing, so not sure they can afford to get rid of him.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bluethunder said:


> I believe (but am far from positive) that Marty is locked into a terrible deal for the school much like ISU with Lansing, so not sure they can afford to get rid of him.



If he is, I feel the Aces have deeper pockets to address the issue than does ISU.


----------



## meistro

Watching the talking heads already pimping the P5 teams with losing conference records and 13/14 losses as tourney worthy. While discounting MM teams. Gets old.


----------



## meistro

With Krutwig in the middle for LUC for 3 more years, look out Valley. They’re gonna be a constant in the upper half of the conference.


----------



## niklz62

Im so disappointed.  That should have been the Sycamores getting their asses kicked today.


----------



## meistro

We beat LUC at their place and lost at home by 4. Such a fine line between winning and losing in the mid majors. Makes you wonder, did Lansing coach up a bad team to being competitive? Or, did he lead a potential 20 win team to 13 wins?


----------



## niklz62

meistro said:


> We beat LUC at their place and lost at home by 4. Such a fine line between winning and losing in the mid majors. Makes you wonder, did Lansing coach up a bad team to being competitive? Or, did he lead a potential 20 win team to 13 wins?



I think it was a little of both. And not always on the same days


----------



## Westbadenboy

Not a Lansing hater here, but IF this were the first underachieving ISU team I might be able to see both sides.  But this is at least 4th in a row of underachievement....and I think this is the worst.  You could argue that even a couple of Odum's teams underachieved -- in fact the only overachieving Lansing team would be his first.
So given all that's happened, its definitely Lansing leading a potential 20 win team to 13 victories.


----------

